# Uscire dall'Euro



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

E' divenuto evidente ormai, anche agli ingenui che la finanza internazionale ci sta aggredendo con una guerra non dichiarata per stravolgere la nostra sovranità e condurre loro le decisioni riguardanti la nostra nazione sia in campo economico che politico-sociale. E' UNA COSA INAMMISSIBILE! Dobbiamo immediatamente uscire dall'euro e dall'unione Europea. Non si può accettare questa intromissione tramite questo sistema ricattatorio, da parte della finanza internazionale che vuole gestire il NOSTRO potere nazionale.
Per quel che mi riguarda, ora lo spread può anche salire a 900 cosi la facciamo finita una volta per tutte con questa farsa


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

E' una questione complicata, non si può uscire da un sistema ormai consolidato come niente fosse senza avere gravi ripercussioni.


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

si rischierebbe veramente il default


----------



## prd7 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Assolutamente contrario, per uscire dall'euro devi avere un apparato industriale, risorse prime ecc che ti permettano di non dover importare dall'estero, e poi siamo inseriti in un contesto economico europeo in cui noi stessi abbiamo preso degli impegni e siamo parte attiva. Non puoi prendere ed uscire.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

è piu scomodo per l'unione europea che noi uscissimo dall'euro, anzicchè per noi. Ecco perchè quando eravamo sulla soglia del baratro hanno fatto di tutto per salvarci... e voi ancora a credere alle favole di mariolino...


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> E' divenuto evidente ormai, anche agli ingenui che la finanza internazionale ci sta aggredendo con una guerra non dichiarata per stravolgere la nostra sovranità e condurre loro le decisioni riguardanti la nostra nazione sia in campo economico che politico-sociale. E' UNA COSA INAMMISSIBILE!



In campo politico-sociale per fortuna l'italietta ha perso la sovranità nel secondo dopoguerra. Nel campo economico si tratta solo di creditori che sperano di spremere dove non possono più trovare niente: sarà la vendetta dei banchieri fiorentini sui sovrani europei...a distanza di secoli saranno i gonzi europei che hanno prestato agli spendaccioni italiani a fallire.


----------



## Miro (26 Febbraio 2013)

In mia modesta opinione e da inesperto di economia, credo che l'avere una moneta propria (o meglio, la possibilità di stampare moneta , cosa che con l'euro non succede) sia una buona idea.
Detto questo, uscire dall'euro adesso vorrebbe dire mettere la pietra tombale sull'Italia.


----------



## Hammer (26 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> uscire dall'euro adesso vorrebbe dire mettere la pietra tombale sull'Italia.



E non solo all'Italia


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo immediatamente uscire dall'euro e dall'unione Europea.



Lo sai sì che nel preciso istante che l'Italia decidesse di uscire dall'euro bloccherebbero tutti i conti correnti e bancomat in tutta Italia per poi dopo giorni riaprili con il conto in lire ma strasvalutato? Praticamente tutti i nostri risparmi verrebbero semiazzerati. Se a te va bene questo ok, a me no.


----------



## Miro (26 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> E non solo all'Italia



Esatto, ci trascineremo dietro tutta l'Europa e avremo grosse ripercussioni sul mercato mondiale.

Comunque c'è anche chi non aspetta altro, gli USA godrebbero non poco se l'euro (come moneta) cadesse.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

non ti sto dicendo che l'italia debba uscire dall'euro domani, ma che dobbiamo riprenderci quei diritti che non abbiamo piu.
Sicuramente uscire dall'Euro non sarebbe come uscire a far una passeggiata al lungomare sia chiaro, non è questo che intendevo, ma dobbiamo imporci, non essere piu schiavi di queste speculazioni, delle borse, dello spread, della finanza internazionale e della Bce.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Uscire dall'euro sarebbe un disastro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non ti sto dicendo che l'italia debba uscire dall'euro domani, ma che dobbiamo riprenderci quei diritti che non abbiamo piu.
> Sicuramente uscire dall'Euro non sarebbe come uscire a far una passeggiata al lungomare sia chiaro, non è questo che intendevo, ma dobbiamo imporci,* non essere piu schiavi di queste speculazioni, delle borse, dello spread, della finanza internazionale e della Bce.*



Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## SololaMaglia (26 Febbraio 2013)

Non sarà facile, comporterà dei rischi, ma fuori dall'Euro subito!!!


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Febbraio 2013)

Passi indietro, dal punto di vista monetario, non si possono più fare. Altrimenti ovvio che l'unico modo per farlo sarebbe uscire dall'euro. Ma nel breve periodo sarebbe un disastro assoluto.

Il vero problema semmai è la stessa BCE. Per me non ha senso avere una BCE ma nello stesso tempo continuare ad avere le Banche Centrali Nazionali. In questo modo c'è una disparità eclatante e noi la stiamo pagando.


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Che l'Euro sia un fallimento è un dato di fatto inoppugnabile e non lo dico io ma fior di economisti. Resta il fatto che non esistono soluzioni indolori a breve termine. Approfitto dell'oggetto del topic per chiedere agli economisti del forum un loro parere sulla c.d. Modern Money Theory, alla quale ho iniziato ad interessarmi leggendo un articolo di Paolo Barnard. Capendo poco di teoria economica (ed essendo per natura diffidente) non sono riuscito a farmi un'idea precisa.


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> E' divenuto evidente ormai, anche agli ingenui che la finanza internazionale ci sta aggredendo con una guerra non dichiarata per stravolgere la nostra sovranità e condurre loro le decisioni riguardanti la nostra nazione sia in campo economico che politico-sociale. E' UNA COSA INAMMISSIBILE! Dobbiamo immediatamente uscire dall'euro e dall'unione Europea. Non si può accettare questa intromissione tramite questo sistema ricattatorio, da parte della finanza internazionale che vuole gestire il NOSTRO potere nazionale.
> Per quel che mi riguarda, ora lo spread può anche salire a 900 cosi la facciamo finita una volta per tutte con questa farsa


Onestamente non è che mi sembri una grande idea


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Se vogliamo fallire è la via più sicura.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Non stiamo gia fallendo?


----------



## Dexter (26 Febbraio 2013)

grillo a riguardo (e non solo) ha parlato a caso. non ha neanche idea delle ripercussioni che avrebbe una scelta del genere,perchè è un incompetente. grillo è un ragioniere e si vede,quello laureato in economia è monti (anche se a più riprese non si direbbe,ma di fatto è cosi).


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> grillo a riguardo (e non solo) ha parlato a caso. non ha neanche idea delle ripercussioni che avrebbe una scelta del genere,perchè è un incompetente. grillo è un ragioniere e si vede,quello laureato in economia è monti (anche se a più riprese non si direbbe,ma di fatto è cosi).



Non è questione di ragioneria o economia (spesso i danni li fanno gli economisti ideologizzati fino in fondo,mentre le aziende le portano avanti i ragionieri) ma di volontà di spararla grossa o meno


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (26 Febbraio 2013)

Il buongiorno di vede dal mattino....

Senza offesa ma hai idea di cosa significherebbe un default?
Hai una minima idea che tutti i risparmi e gli investimenti che uno ha diventerebbero carta straccia?
Non è che arriva il default e si riparte da capo come se niente fosse, si rischierebbe di girare con le banconote da un miliardo di lire nel portafoglio...
siamo seri su.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2013)

si e per fare una nuova lira? verrebbe subito svalutata, poi non parliamo del debito che è già al 120% e chissà a quanto salirebbe, si creerà un inflazione pazzesca e falliremmo tutti insieme...saremo conquistati completamente dai cinesi visto che verrebbero tutti quì a comprare
io vedo che in generale c'è tanta tanta ma tanta disinformazione...già la tv ci mette del suo poi pure su internet ci sono i soliti complottisti che si divertono a scrivere cavolate...namo bene


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Mi pare evidente che un'uscita ex abrupto dall'Eurozona non è pensabile, ma sull'annunciato fallimento della Moneta unica e sul problema dei rapporti di forza in Europa andrebbe aperto un dibattito serio. Perché il problema c'è, ed è grave. Invece noto che molti, soprattutto a sinistra, sono abituati a dare per scontati certi principi, ad attribuire acriticamente ed aprioristicamente connotazione positiva a determinati concetti (Europa, moneta unica, etc.), quasi fossero dei simulacri intoccabili. La verità è che l'attuale Europa è un disastro. Ricordo un lungo post di [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION], molto illuminante sul punto. Cosa fare? Soluzioni a portata di mano non ce ne sono. Uscire dall'Eurozona nel breve termine sarebbe disastroso. Per altro verso la strada per una maggiore integrazione appare ad un punto che dire morto è poco. Siamo molto ma molto lontani dalle condizioni ottimali per garantire il funzionamento della moneta unica.


----------



## Morghot (26 Febbraio 2013)

Io ammetto, come dovrebbero fare in molti, di capirne poco di economia&Co e per questo tendo sempre ad ascoltare l'opinione di chi sa, di chi si informa davvero, e tutte le opinioni sentite fino ad ora a riguardo coincidono su un punto: è una ca*ata pazzesca .


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Hai una minima idea che tutti i risparmi e gli investimenti che uno ha diventerebbero carta straccia?



I risparmi fino a centomila euro sono garantiti dal Fondo interbancario di tutela dei depositi, perché questi soldi non vengano rimborsati bisogna che tutte le banche abbiano investito in titoli di stato abbastanza da fallire insieme allo stato italiano ma è improbabile che tutte le banche siano così sprovvedute da non diversificare gli investimenti puntando su uno stato che fatica a pagare gli interessi del debito.
A saltare del tutto saranno invece le pensioni.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

obbiettivamente io sono stufo di dovermi alzare la mattina e di andare a lavorare per mantenere basso lo spread, dar conto agli speculatori, alla borsa e ai principi europei.. Dello spread a 250 non me ne faccio nulla se poi la gente si deve suicidare perchè non ha come vivere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> obbiettivamente io sono stufo di dovermi alzare la mattina e di andare a lavorare per mantenere basso lo spread, dar conto agli speculatori, alla borsa e ai principi europei.. Dello spread a 250 non me ne faccio nulla se poi la gente si deve suicidare perchè non ha come vivere



si ma uscire dall'euro è peggio...intanto pensiamo a risolvere i problemi interni che si possono risolvere


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo non ha mai detto usciamo dall'euro subito. ha detto di aprire un dibattito pubblico di 1 anno e poi mettere eventualmente a referendum la cosa. Non è grillo a decidere ma il popolo.


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono il primo a dire che l'euro e l'UE siano state un fallimento TOTALE. Ma ora come ora un'uscita la pagheremo col default immediato.


----------



## tequilad (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ma siamo matti????!!!!


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Ma siamo matti????!!!!



_Siam paSSi!?! (cit.)_ 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Marilson ha scritto:


> Grillo non ha mai detto usciamo dall'euro subito. ha detto di aprire un dibattito pubblico di 1 anno e poi mettere eventualmente a referendum la cosa. Non è grillo a decidere ma il popolo.



Ste cose non possono essere decise dal POPOLO


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ipotizzando che sia economia e non politica, scenario USCIRE DALL'EURO (ammettendo che sia costituzionalmente possibile):

- Giorno 1: L'italia esce ufficialmente dall'euro, e torna alla lira, applicando il rapporto di entrata nell'euro 1.936,27
- Giorno 1, un minuto dopo: i mercati internazionali deprezzano la lira di, non so, il 40%. E' naturale, l' Italia fuori dall'euro è molto meno solida, e chiunque capisce che da quel momento in poi potrà stampare moneta a piacere. Un euro ora vale, diciamo, 3.000 Lire (senza stare a far calcoli).
- Giorno 2, gli italiani, allarmati, vanno in banca. Dalla banca rispondono che i loro soldi non sono stati toccati. Vero, ci mancherebbe.
- Giorno "10". Arriva la prima bolletta del Gas, o dell' Acqua. Diciamo che la precedente era di 50 euro (100.000 lire circa). Ora è di 150.000 lire. Lo stesso vale per tutto ciò che importiamo. C'è un lato positivo: le esportazioni vanno alla grande, e l' Italia, alla fine, è un Paese Esportatore. Per realizzare i prodotti, però, servono materie prime, e quelle, fondamentalmente, le importiamo tutte. Siamo tipo il terzo importatore di gas al mondo, per dire. E questo, anche nel caso (scontato) in cui l'intera Europa dovesse subire il colpo, perchè oggi non ci sono più solo Europa e Usa. Oggi c'è un Mondo con cui commerciare.


Puoi uscire dall'euro se puoi mettere in atto un'autarchia economica. Inutile fare la voce grossa con gli altri paesi europei quando per mettere l'acqua a bollire hai bisogno di paesi esteri.


----------



## tequilad (27 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Grillo non ha mai detto usciamo dall'euro subito. ha detto di aprire un dibattito pubblico di 1 anno e poi mettere eventualmente a referendum la cosa. Non è grillo a decidere ma il popolo.



Mia nonna che ha la terza media decide se uscire dall'Euro ? Dai, per favore, siamo seri...


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> _Siam paSSi!?! (cit.)_
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Vero, però vale anche la considerazione opposta e cioè che la disgraziata entrata nell'euro è stata voluta dai politici, non dal popolo, nonostante gli ammonimenti di molte tra le migliori menti del mondo accademico


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ipotizzando che sia economia e non politica, scenario USCIRE DALL'EURO (ammettendo che sia costituzionalmente possibile):
> 
> - Giorno 1: L'italia esce ufficialmente dall'euro, e torna alla lira, applicando il rapporto di entrata nell'euro 1.936,27
> - Giorno 1, un minuto dopo: i mercati internazionali deprezzano la lira di, non so, il 40%. E' naturale, l' Italia fuori dall'euro è molto meno solida, e chiunque capisce che da quel momento in poi potrà stampare moneta a piacere. Un euro ora vale, diciamo, 3.000 Lire (senza stare a far calcoli).
> ...



La voce grossa va fatta minacciando di far saltare il banco, perché se è vero che il resto d'Europa è importante per l'Italia, è vero anche che l'Italia è importante per l'Europa e se saltiamo noi ci portiamo dietro tutti. Parliamo dell'interesse di tutti, se proseguiamo lungo la strada tracciata dai tedeschi si arriverà al collasso generale inevitabilmente


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> La voce grossa va fatta minacciando di far saltare il banco, perché se è vero che il resto d'Europa è importante per l'Italia, è vero anche che l'Italia è importante per l'Europa e se saltiamo noi ci portiamo dietro tutti. Parliamo dell'interesse di tutti, se proseguiamo lungo la strada tracciata dai tedeschi si arriverà al collasso generale inevitabilmente



Giusto. Semplicemente, è un rapporto duale. Noi abbiamo bisogno di loro e viceversa, ma noi non abbiamo alternative. I crucchi, rispetto a noi, sì. Dolorosissime, ma le hanno.


----------



## runner (27 Febbraio 2013)

a mio avviso solo tre cose identificano una nazione....

la moneta
il grado culturale
il risparmio privato

a voi le conclusioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sembra che Morto abbia offerto buone ragioni per non avallare questa possibilità. L'Italia, purtroppo, è un paese fortemente importatore, quindi non si può permettere di minacciare qualcuno con la moneta unica. Semplice semplice.


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che Morto abbia offerto buone ragioni per non avallare questa possibilità. L'Italia, purtroppo, è un paese fortemente importatore, quindi non si può permettere di minacciare qualcuno con la moneta unica. Semplice semplice.



Non è così semplice, perché di questo passo falliamo comunque. I paesi europei hanno contribuito a creare questo casino (noi, ovviamente, ci abbiamo messo del nostro), i Paese Mitteleuropei devono aiutarci a venirne fuori.


----------



## Solo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Esatto, ci trascineremo dietro tutta l'Europa e avremo grosse ripercussioni sul mercato mondiale.
> 
> Comunque c'è anche chi non aspetta altro, *gli USA godrebbero non poco se l'euro (come moneta) cadesse.*


Ma non credo proprio. 



Tobi ha scritto:


> non ti sto dicendo che l'italia debba uscire dall'euro domani, ma che dobbiamo riprenderci quei diritti che non abbiamo piu.
> Sicuramente uscire dall'Euro non sarebbe come uscire a far una passeggiata al lungomare sia chiaro, non è questo che intendevo, ma dobbiamo imporci, *non essere piu schiavi di queste speculazioni, delle borse, dello spread, della finanza internazionale e della Bce.*


Se gli stati finiscono sotto tiro la colpa è loro.



vota DC ha scritto:


> I risparmi fino a centomila euro sono garantiti dal Fondo interbancario di tutela dei depositi, perché questi soldi non vengano rimborsati bisogna che tutte le banche abbiano investito in titoli di stato abbastanza da fallire insieme allo stato italiano *ma è improbabile che tutte le banche siano così sprovvedute da non diversificare gli investimenti puntando su uno stato che fatica a pagare gli interessi del debito.*
> A saltare del tutto saranno invece le pensioni.


Ma ti sei accorto che le banche italiane hanno oltre 370 miliardi di titoli in pancia? Secondo te se salta tutto a chi li vendono? Se usciamo dall'euro la prima cosa che dobbiamo fare e ricapitalizzare le banche.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Non è così semplice, perché di questo passo falliamo comunque. I paesi europei hanno contribuito a creare questo casino (noi, ovviamente, ci abbiamo messo del nostro), i Paese Mitteleuropei devono aiutarci a venirne fuori.


Dici che falliremo comunque, perché ?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Uscire dall'Euro ora????Sarebbe una catastrofe,la lira subirebbe un deprezzamento clamoroso,tipo 1 Euro equivarrebbe a 4000 lire,oltre alla ripercussione negative sulla politica estera e quella delle Importazioni,ben delineate da Morto.


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dici che falliremo comunque, perché ?



Perché questo sistema balordo ha generato una spirale di deflazione, che il Fiscal Compact e la politica antinflazionistica imposta dalla Germania possono solo contribuire ad aggravare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Perché questo sistema balordo ha generato una spirale di deflazione, che il Fiscal Compact e la politica antinflazionistica imposta dalla Germania possono solo contribuire ad aggravare


Guarda, io ne so di economia quanto Malgioglio di ****, quindi se potessi portarmi qualche esempio più concreto mi farebbe piacere. Diciamo che preferisco prove concrete di un trend errato al posto di speculazioni personali(non è rivolto a te, ma parlo in senso lato).


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guarda, io ne so di economia quanto Malgioglio di ****, quindi se potessi portarmi qualche esempio più concreto mi farebbe piacere. Diciamo che preferisco prove concrete di un trend errato al posto di speculazioni personali(non è rivolto a te, ma parlo in senso lato).


 [MENTION=110]Prinz[/MENTION] no ai link esterni. Ci sono gli MP per questo.
[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] Sorry


----------



## runner (28 Febbraio 2013)

a quelli che gli piace tanto l' Euro mi devono spiegare allora come mai in Inghilterra (dove tutto è perfetto) non c' è l' Euro , ma hanno la loro moneta e se stanno meglio o peggio di noi....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> a quelli che gli piace tanto l' Euro mi devono spiegare allora come mai in Inghilterra (dove tutto è perfetto) non c' è l' Euro , ma hanno la loro moneta e se stanno meglio o peggio di noi....



perchè credo che in Inghilterra ci sono le condizioni giuste...la Sterlina è una moneta forte, più forte dell'euro
in Italia non si può perchè non ci sono


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ce lo vedo mio nonno che sceglie sull'Euro. Eh ma lui mette una madre di famiglia al ministero dell'economia..sicuramente ne sa più lei che altri. Ma dai. Ma dai.


----------



## Prinz (28 Febbraio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ce lo vedo mio nonno che sceglie sull'Euro. Eh ma lui mette una madre di famiglia al ministero dell'economia..sicuramente ne sa più lei che altri. Ma dai. Ma dai.



E' vero anche il contrario, e cioé che si fanno monete uniche e si ratificano cessioni di sovranità senza quasi far sapere nulla a nessuno


----------



## runner (28 Febbraio 2013)

se tutti gli stati tornassero ad avere una propria moneta in Europa non vorrebbe assolutamente dire che i rapporti commerciali agevolati che ci sono adesso non potranno esserci anche in futuro nell' Unione Europea....
Poi se avessimo una nostra moneta potremo esportare e importare con tutto il mondo facendo leva su un cambio valutario personalizzato (ovvio non si può portare avanti un concetto duale ma di sicuro seguire l' andamento della valutazione)
Per i primi due ani sicuramente saremmo iper svalutati ed è per questo che dovremmo preparaci!!

i modi sarebbero abbastanza semplici, per quanto riguarda le multinazionali dotarsi di valuta forte tipo il dollaro o la sterlina per potere acquistare le materie prime a un prezzo stracciato da altri continenti e le piccole imprese dovrebbero seriamente essere sgravate a livello tributario nel caso ritornassero al 100% "made in Italy" senza sedi all' estero e le piccolissime imprese dovrebbero essere inserite in un circuito economico virtuosi in cui il "km zero" e internet" possano combinarsi per potere ampliare il loro businnes!!

ovviamente l' uscita dall' euro fatta dalla sera alla mattina sarebbe da pazzi, infatti dovremmo quotare per almeno un anno "virtualmente" tutte le nuove monete per potere capire il livello di svalutazione.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Questa ostilità verso l'Europa è la cosa che mi blocca di Grillo e del M5S


Più che mi blocca mi spaventa.


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2013)

Comunque, all'estero ne parlano tutti. In Germania benché facciano terrorismo sulla fine dell'euro ne hanno le palle piene del sud europa, e stanno perdendo la pazienza anche con Francia e Olanda. In Francia qualche settimana fa non mi ricordo quale quotidiano ha fatto varie paginate sui danni che l'euro sta facendo all'industria francese, e pure loro cominciano a essere stufi, visto che hanno perso di vista la locomotiva tedesca e rischiano di unirsi al club dei PIIGS. Solo in Italia è tabù parlarne.


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ipotizzando che sia economia e non politica, scenario USCIRE DALL'EURO (ammettendo che sia costituzionalmente possibile):
> 
> - Giorno 1: L'italia esce ufficialmente dall'euro, e torna alla lira, applicando il rapporto di entrata nell'euro 1.936,27
> - Giorno 1, un minuto dopo: i mercati internazionali deprezzano la lira di, non so, il 40%. E' naturale, l' Italia fuori dall'euro è molto meno solida, e chiunque capisce che da quel momento in poi potrà stampare moneta a piacere. Un euro ora vale, diciamo, 3.000 Lire (senza stare a far calcoli).
> ...



Il cambio sarebbe 1 a 1, non 1936,27.
La svalutazione "fisiologica" sarebbe tra il 20% ed il 30%.

Poi è un salto nel baratro. "Vinciamo" il terrore dei mercati e ripartiamo oppure finiamo nell'abisso per sempre.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il cambio sarebbe 1 a 1, non 1936,27.
> La svalutazione "fisiologica" sarebbe tra il 20% ed il 30%.
> 
> Poi è un salto nel baratro. "Vinciamo" il terrore dei mercati e ripartiamo oppure finiamo nell'abisso per sempre.



1 euro uguale a 1 lira ?

Posso chiederti da dove deriva la svalutazione fisiologica fra il 20 e il 30?

- - - Updated - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque, all'estero ne parlano tutti. In Germania benché facciano terrorismo sulla fine dell'euro ne hanno le palle piene del sud europa, e stanno perdendo la pazienza anche con Francia e Olanda. In Francia qualche settimana fa non mi ricordo quale quotidiano ha fatto varie paginate sui danni che l'euro sta facendo all'industria francese, e pure loro cominciano a essere stufi, visto che hanno perso di vista la locomotiva tedesca e rischiano di unirsi al club dei PIIGS. Solo in Italia è tabù parlarne.



Se, ad esempio, si esce TUTTI INSIEME dall' Euro, la cosa assume connotati MOLTO diversi.

- - - Updated - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Il cambio sarebbe 1 a 1, non 1936,27.
> La svalutazione "fisiologica" sarebbe tra il 20% ed il 30%.
> 
> Poi è un salto nel baratro. "Vinciamo" il terrore dei mercati e ripartiamo oppure finiamo nell'abisso per sempre.



Ma io il terrore lo vinco anche. Il problema è che tutta l'industria muore, e i consumatori pagano una volta e mezza tutte le bollette.


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 1 euro uguale a 1 lira ?
> 
> Posso chiederti da dove deriva la svalutazione fisiologica fra il 20 e il 30?
> 
> ...



1) Tutti gli studi parlano di un cambio 1 a 1. 1 euro = 1 "nuova lira", 1 "marco", 1 "fiorino", 1 "pera", chiamala come vuoi.
2) La svalutazione che ho chiamato "fisiologica" arriva dalla perdita di competitività che abbiamo accumulato rispetto al principale partner commerciale (Germania), le stime vanno appunto dal 20 al 30%.
3) Sì, se facciamo un'uscita ordinata dall'euro cambia tutto. Infatti la mia paura più grande è un'uscita disordinata gestita da un governo guidato da gente come Bersani, Berlusconi o peggio ancora Grillo. 
4) Il terrore era quello dei mercati. All'inizio ci sarà del panico, e la lira probabilmente si deprezzerà ulteriormente. Se riusciamo a superare questa fase e rimettere in moto l'economia ok, altrimenti... meglio emigrare.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Marzo 2013)

Che l'euro non sarebbe dovuto essere concepito così come ora DALL'INIZIO è pacifico,da subito si doveva fare un'unione quantomeno FISCALE,se non politica
Ma ORA sarebbe un BAGNO DI SANGUE uscirne,come ottimamente spiegato dal _Talking Dead_


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> 1) Tutti gli studi parlano di un cambio 1 a 1. 1 euro = 1 "nuova lira", 1 "marco", 1 "fiorino", 1 "pera", chiamala come vuoi.
> 2) La svalutazione che ho chiamato "fisiologica" arriva dalla perdita di competitività che abbiamo accumulato rispetto al principale partner commerciale (Germania), le stime vanno appunto dal 20 al 30%.
> 3) Sì, se facciamo un'uscita ordinata dall'euro cambia tutto. Infatti la mia paura più grande è un'uscita disordinata gestita da un governo guidato da gente come Bersani, Berlusconi o peggio ancora Grillo.
> 4) Il terrore era quello dei mercati. All'inizio ci sarà del panico, e la lira probabilmente si deprezzerà ulteriormente. Se riusciamo a superare questa fase e rimettere in moto l'economia ok, altrimenti... meglio emigrare.



Ah, va beh, in quel senso mi sta bene, ma tanto lo sappiamo entrambi che parliamo solo di valore di facciata.

Mi potresti dire dove hai preso questo dato? Mi interessa molto l'argomento.

- - - Updated - - -



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Che l'euro non sarebbe dovuto essere concepito così come ora DALL'INIZIO è pacifico,da subito si doveva fare un'unione quantomeno FISCALE,se non politica
> Ma ORA sarebbe un BAGNO DI SANGUE uscirne,come ottimamente spiegato dal _Talking Dead_



Dreamers, or Doers?








Sto video più lo vedo più mi


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

L'unico modo, attualmente, per avere una moneta propria è attuare un autarchia.
Siamo in grado? No. Perchè? Non abbiamo materie prime.


----------



## runner (1 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi ma è ovvio che non si può uscire dall' euro in un annetto scarso, ma programmare nei dettagli l' uscita (nel caso la si volesse fare)

tre componenti base:

1- che tutti i paesi escano dall' euro e ritornino alla loro moneta precedente
2- che in Italia venga gestito al meglio il dopo-ritono alla lira (o chi per essa)
3- avere le idee chiare di rilancio del paese (già attuate e attivate da almeno un anno)

tempo del processo minimo due anni con riforme strutturali già fatte


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> l'unico modo, attualmente, per avere una moneta propria è attuare un autarchia.
> Siamo in grado? No. Perchè? Non abbiamo materie prime.


wtf?


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> wtf?



Cosa non ti è chiaro?


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Cosa non ti è chiaro?


Non mi è chiaro il presupposto dell'autarchia per avere una moneta propria.


----------



## Miro (1 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> L'unico modo, attualmente, per avere una moneta propria è attuare un autarchia.
> Siamo in grado? No. Perchè? Non abbiamo materie prime.



Giusto, ma le materie prime classiche andranno per forza via via sostituite col rinnovabile; se si attuasse una seria politica basata sul rinnovabile non avremo bisogno di importare in modo eccessivo come facciamo adesso.


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiaro il presupposto dell'autarchia per avere una moneta propria.



Ma come no?
Credo che uno stato possa vivere senza importazioni?
Come fai ad importare con una moneta svalutata? Come fai a competere con l'euro?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Giusto, ma le materie prime classiche andranno per forza via via sostituite col rinnovabile; se si attuasse una seria politica basata sul rinnovabile non avremo bisogno di importare in modo eccessivo come facciamo adesso.



Sarei anche d'accordo, infatti sostengo le energie rinnovabili, ma attualmente, pensare di vivere solo di energia alternativa mi sembra esagerato, anzi è sicuramente impossibile.


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2013)

Ma scusate, ma come abbiamo fatto a vivere fino a quando avevamo la lira?


----------



## Miro (1 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ma come no?
> Credo che uno stato possa vivere senza importazioni?
> Come fai ad importare con una moneta svalutata? Come fai a competere con l'euro?
> 
> ...



Attualmente no, ma la strada da prendere è assolutamente quella del rinnovabile, in modo graduale ma costante.


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, ma come abbiamo fatto a vivere fino a quando avevamo la lira?



Forse ti sfugge che prima dell'avvento dell'euro ogni Stato aveva una propria valuta locale?
Poi, è impossibile pensare di uscire dall'euro e formare una valuta che abbia lo stesso valore, ma anche ragionando per assurdo, non avrebbe alcun senso, perché il pro di avere una moneta propria è quello di poterla svalutare a seconda della situazione.

Energie Rinnovabili? Magari, per questo ho votato un partito che cercasse di intraprendere questa strada.


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Forse ti sfugge che prima dell'avvento dell'euro ogni Stato aveva una propria valuta locale?
> Poi, è impossibile pensare di uscire dall'euro e formare una valuta che abbia lo stesso valore, ma anche ragionando per assurdo, non avrebbe alcun senso, perché il pro di avere una moneta propria è quello di poterla svalutare a seconda della situazione.


Ma che stai dicendo? Se esce un paese come l'Italia escono TUTTI. Quindi si torna alle monete nazionali e l'euro non c'è più. 

Tra l'altro l'Italia quando la Lira si è sganciata dallo SME (altra bella ******* lo SME) e ha svalutato non è morto nessuno e l'inflazione è pure scesa. La bilancia dei pagamenti è andata in attivo. Entrando nell'euro la bilancia dei pagamenti è andata a put. e contemporaneamente quella tedesca si è gonfiata a dismisura. Perché? Perché non abbiamo fatto le riforme e tutto il resto? Certo, ok. Quelli sono problemi nostri. Ma il punto è che l'euro è troppo forte per la nostra economia, e debole rispetto al valore che avrebbe il marco per la Germania. Risultato? Ci siamo sparati nelle palle.

Non sto dicendo che automaticamente se torniamo alla lira parte la ripresa economica. Io stesso o molti dubbi, soprattutto perché non mi fido della gestione del processo da parte degli inetti che ci governano.

La situazione è questa. Oggi non siamo competitivi rispetto alla Germania. Come recuperare velocemente competitività? O svalutiamo e quindi ciao euro, oppure la Germania mette in atto un sistema di trasferimenti. Non rimarremo nel limbo attuale ancora per molto. Ad un certo punto se le cose proseguono sul binario attuale ci sono due possibilità, checché se ne dica. Si cambia direzione in Europa o si esce. E se non si cambia direzione in Europa, tra restare poveri in Europa o provare a tornare alla Lira io non ho dubbi su cosa fare. 

Poi certo, se aspettiamo che chiudano anche le poche imprese che ci restano allora sì che diventa un suicidio...


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo? Se esce un paese come l'Italia escono TUTTI. Quindi si torna alle monete nazionali e l'euro non c'è più.
> 
> Tra l'altro l'Italia quando la Lira si è sganciata dallo SME (altra bella ******* lo SME) e ha svalutato non è morto nessuno e l'inflazione è pure scesa. La bilancia dei pagamenti è andata in attivo. Entrando nell'euro la bilancia dei pagamenti è andata a put. e contemporaneamente quella tedesca si è gonfiata a dismisura. Perché? Perché non abbiamo fatto le riforme e tutto il resto? Certo, ok. Quelli sono problemi nostri. Ma il punto è che l'euro è troppo forte per la nostra economia, e debole rispetto al valore che avrebbe il marco per la Germania. Risultato? Ci siamo sparati nelle palle.
> 
> ...



Solo su una cosa sono d'accordo: se l'Italia abbandonasse l'euro, l'Europa collasserebbe. MA e ci sono molti MA. L'Italia prima di tutto non puo' prendere una decisione del genere perchè è inserita in un contesto Europeo. Inoltre questa non è la soluzione al problema, piuttosto si potrebbe modificare l'Europa in maniera meno germanocentrica, questo si.


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Solo su una cosa sono d'accordo: se l'Italia abbandonasse l'euro, l'Europa collasserebbe. MA e ci sono molti MA. L'Italia prima di tutto non puo' prendere una decisione del genere perchè è inserita in un contesto Europeo. Inoltre questa non è la soluzione al problema, piuttosto si potrebbe modificare l'Europa in maniera meno germanocentrica, questo si.


Non è vero. Se l'Italia volesse uscire dall'euro lo potrebbe fare domani mattina. Modificare l'impostazione europea invece sarebbe molto più difficile.

Problemi ne abbiamo tanti? Sì, senza dubbio. Uscire cosa risolverebbe? Potrebbe risolvere il problema del cambio, almeno quello. Poi certo, se ci mettiamo a dormire per i prossimi 10 anni ovvio che andiamo a quel paese...

Detto questo io mi sto convincendo che la questione non è "se", ma "quando" usciremo. Andando avanti così saranno i mercati che ci faranno uscire a calci nel sedere.


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2013)

Dopo gli ultimi eventi mi sono convinto sia necessario attrezzarsi per uscire da questa follia prima che siano i mercati a farci uscire a pedate. E' necessario creare un euro a due velocità o, ancora meglio, tornare alle valute nazionali.


----------



## Prinz (17 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dopo gli ultimi eventi mi sono convinto sia necessario attrezzarsi per uscire da questa follia prima che siano i mercati a farci uscire a pedate. E' necessario creare un euro a due velocità o, ancora meglio, tornare alle valute nazionali.



Eh già


----------



## Tobi (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma scusate ragioniamo un attimo:

Ipotizziamo che l italia é una societa per azioni
Arriva la germania e investe nelle azioni di questa societa
Poi la societa fallisce e quindi chi ha investito ha perso tutto.

Uscendo dall.euro sicuramente ci saranno ripercussioni sul popolo italiano ma anche chi ha investito sui nostri titoli perderebbe un botto. Ecco perche hanno l interesse di tenerci dentro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ragioniamo un attimo:
> 
> Ipotizziamo che l italia é una societa per azioni
> Arriva la germania e investe nelle azioni di questa societa
> ...


Infatti aspetteranno di avere indietro tutti i loro soldi prima di mandarci via


----------



## Tobi (17 Marzo 2013)

Chi di speranza vive disperato muore 

Il debito non lo saneremo mai. Cifre surreali. Dovremmo far sacrifici per 50 anni


----------



## Dexter (17 Marzo 2013)

mettere a regola le prostitute,legalizzazione mariujana,imu alla chiesa...in qualche ora sani il debito pubblico


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> mettere a regola le prostitute,legalizzazione mariujana,imu alla chiesa...in qualche ora sani il debito pubblico



Basterebbero solo i bordelli per mettere a posto i conti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> mettere a regola le prostitute,legalizzazione mariujana,imu alla chiesa...in qualche ora sani il debito pubblico



magari


----------



## Dexter (17 Marzo 2013)

in un paese di "sani principi" come l'italia sono cose irrealizzabili,ma se un partito qualunque avrebbe proposto una delle cose che ho elencato avrebbe preso un bel po' di voti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> in un paese di "sani principi" come l'italia sono cose irrealizzabili,ma se un partito qualunque avrebbe proposto una delle cose che ho elencato avrebbe preso un bel po' di voti.



soprattutto sulle droghe "forti"...l'ultima personalmente non la condivido


----------



## Doctore (17 Marzo 2013)

Poi ci facciamo troppe pippe mentali sul debito per esempio francia e germania c el hanno piu alto di noi ma non sono nella nostra stessa situazione...L'italia deve crescere economicamente is the only way!


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2013)

E' il debito in rapporto al PIL che conta.


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

dopo le elezioni in germania si uscirà dall' Euro in maniera pilotata


----------



## James Watson (18 Marzo 2013)

Perché non spararsi direttamente nei c.oglioni, così almeno poi non dovremo più preoccuparci delle gravidanze indesiderate?


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Marzo 2013)

Semmai si potrebbe, al limite, parlare di "scioglimento" dell'euro. Altrimenti è un suicidio.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2013)

Ragà dirò una cavolata io non so niente di ste robe. Ma visto che c'è una differenza tra sud e nord europa. Perche non si limita una moneta unica solo per il sud europa?
Si lo so è una cavolata, esco dal topic


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

ovvio che l' euro vada sciolto

quindi è solo questione di tempo


----------



## Solo (7 Aprile 2013)

Intanto la crisi arriva in Olanda, come testimonia _Der Spiegel:_ scoppio della bolla immobiliare (come in Spagna), debito dei consumatori al 250% del reddito disponibile (gli spagnoli nel 2011 erano "solo" al 125%), aumento della disoccupazione, giù i consumi, sistema bancario per la maggior parte nazionalizzato, stop della crescita e austerity a manetta. Il ministro della finanze è quel ladro di strada chiamato Dijsselbloem che è pure capo dell'Eurogruppo (che quindi vigila su se stesso... a casa mia si chiama conflitto di interessi). Infatti ora si lamenta che nuovi tagli sarebbero dannosi, poi quando gli altri mancano i (ridicoli) target europei dice "countries which do no reach the 3% deficit target for this year will have to have a damn good story & clear plan to meet it".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Intanto la crisi arriva in Olanda, come testimonia _Der Spiegel:_ scoppio della bolla immobiliare (come in Spagna), debito dei consumatori al 250% del reddito disponibile (gli spagnoli nel 2011 erano "solo" al 125%), aumento della disoccupazione, giù i consumi, *sistema bancario per la maggior parte nazionalizzato*, stop della crescita e austerity a manetta. Il ministro della finanze è quel ladro di strada chiamato Dijsselbloem che è pure capo dell'Eurogruppo (che quindi vigila su se stesso... a casa mia si chiama conflitto di interessi). Infatti ora si lamenta che nuovi tagli sarebbero dannosi, poi quando gli altri mancano i (ridicoli) target europei dice "countries which do no reach the 3% deficit target for this year will have to have a damn good story & clear plan to meet it".


cosa comporta questo?


----------



## runner (8 Aprile 2013)

usciamo tutti e alla svelta....tutti gli stati e torniamo tutti alla sovranità monetaria!!


----------



## Solo (9 Aprile 2013)

Intanto parla uno dei tanti incapaci di Bruxelles

*EU Barroso: Have No Indication Slovenia Will Ask for Financial Assistance

Ci rivediamo tra qualche mese...


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Intanto parla uno dei tanti incapaci di Bruxelles
> 
> *EU Barroso: Have No Indication Slovenia Will Ask for Financial Assistance
> 
> Ci rivediamo tra qualche mese...




'Zzo Solo però tu la meni anche eh 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cosa comporta questo?



Che se le banche saltano, paga lo stato.

Se ce la fa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 'Zzo Solo però tu la meni anche eh
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



azz...grazie mille cmq, sull'economia e sulla politica chiedo anche le cose più stupide


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha la sindrome di Leopardi. Pessimismo cosmico


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] dammi un po' i tuoi rating dell'area Euro che ho ancora qualche spicciolo da investire in obbligazioni statali 

Niente austria e affini però, che un decennale te lo piazzano a 130


----------



## Solo (10 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> @Solo dammi un po' i tuoi rating dell'area Euro che ho ancora qualche spicciolo da investire in obbligazioni statali
> 
> Niente austria e affini però, che un decennale te lo piazzano a 130


Tira fuori i miliardi che hai in Svizzera e vai di BTP, così mandi lo spread a 0. 

Intanto gli USA chiedono di spingere sulla domanda interna dei paesi core per dare una mano a quelli in crisi. Già, ma le cose intelligenti in Europa non le fanno.

Ah, aggiungo che anche il Portogallo ha mancato tutti i target possibili, strano. 

Portugal Deficit Target % of GDP


2011 
Forecast 2
Actual 4.4


2012
Forecast 4.5
Actual 6.4


2013
Forecast 3
Today 5.5 (twice changed!)


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tira fuori i miliardi che hai in Svizzera e vai di BTP, così mandi lo spread a 0.
> 
> Intanto gli USA chiedono di spingere sulla domanda interna dei paesi core per dare una mano a quelli in crisi. Già, ma le cose intelligenti in Europa non le fanno.
> 
> ...



Beh però stan rientrando i portogalliani.....mmmm....un pensierino quasi quasi...

(lo sai anche tu che è più semplice stimolare la domanda interna per gli USA che non per un qualsiasi paese Europeo, dai. Che poi, la cosa più logica sarebbe stimolare la domanda dei paesi in crescita, che hanno ancora uno spazio enorme di spesa, rispetto a paesi in cui si vendono i cappotti pure ai cani...)


----------



## Solo (13 Aprile 2013)

Intanto c'è un'interrogazione parlamentare dei Verdi sul "coordinamento delle politiche salariali e la riduzione degli squilibri delle partite correnti" (cioè il vero problema della crisi, altro che i conti pubblici...) ripresa dal blog "Voci dalla Germania". La risposta del governo tedesco? "Alti e persistenti deficit delle partite correnti sono piu' critici rispetto ad elevati e duraturi avanzi correnti." = "Io che esporto sono bravo, tu che importi (importi le esportazioni tedesche!) sei brutto". "Gli avanzi delle partite correnti devono essere considerati non problematici, quando - come nel caso della Germania - sono il risultato di un elevato livello di competitività delle imprese in mercati mondiali altamente concorrenziali" = "Abbiamo rottamato tutti i vincoli, ristrutturato l'economia, ******* il sud Europa con l'euro incatenandolo in tutti i modi possibili (fiscal compact ecc. ecc.) e ora ce ne sbattiamo altamente le scatole".

Il "più Europa per uscire dalla crisi", ROTFL. 

Mi piacerebbe proprio un mondo parallelo dove il resto del mondo decidesse compatto di seguire la stessa logica tedesca export=bello import=brutto, sai le risate quando i crucchi non riuscirebbero a vendere più neanche uno spazzolino...


----------



## Miro (14 Aprile 2013)

Mi hanno consigliato questo video






Cosa ne pensate voi che ve ne intendete?


----------



## Livestrong (14 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Solo ha la sindrome di Leopardi. Pessimismo cosmico


Sempre stato così


----------



## Solo (14 Aprile 2013)

Ma che Leopardi, semplicemente credo nella "Legge di Murphy".


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma che Leopardi, semplicemente credo nella "Legge di Murphy".


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2013)

Intanto ennesimo attacco di Schaeuble alle banche e ai conti correnti italiani: conferma anche lui che il salvataggio di Cipro deve diventare un modello per l'UE.


----------



## Doctore (20 Aprile 2013)

In germania gira voce che gliItaggliani sono ricchi...Il prelievo forzoso al massimo ci farebbe scendere al livello dei tedeschi!


----------



## Solo (21 Aprile 2013)

Ora tutti pronti per il governissimo con la nuova manovra.


----------



## Solo (23 Aprile 2013)

Schaeuble:La Germania «non difende l'euro per generosità o perché le avanzano soldi, ma perché i tedeschi hanno i maggiori vantaggi dalla valuta unica»

«non difende l'euro per generosità o perché le avanzano soldi, ma perché i tedeschi hanno i maggiori vantaggi dalla valuta unica»

«ma perché i tedeschi hanno i maggiori vantaggi dalla valuta unica»

«i tedeschi hanno i maggiori vantaggi dalla valuta unica»

Ok? L'ha detto Schaeuble. Più chiaro di così si muore. Questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione che Monti è andato in europa e si è messo a 90° perché non ha ottenuto nulla in cambio. NULLA.


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2013)

Prepararsi a nuovi drammi in Portogallo, il paese è al collasso...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Schaeuble:La Germania «non difende l'euro per generosità o perché le avanzano soldi, ma perché i tedeschi hanno i maggiori vantaggi dalla valuta unica»
> 
> «non difende l'euro per generosità o perché le avanzano soldi, ma perché i tedeschi hanno i maggiori vantaggi dalla valuta unica»
> 
> ...



ieri ha anche detto "nonostante la crisi, in Italia si vive ancora bene, ecco perchè noi tedeschi ogni tanto ci andiamo in vacanza"

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Prepararsi a nuovi drammi in Portogallo, il paese è al collasso...



comè?


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Schaeuble:La Germania «non difende l'euro per generosità o perché le avanzano soldi, ma perché i tedeschi hanno i maggiori vantaggi dalla valuta unica»
> 
> «non difende l'euro per generosità o perché le avanzano soldi, ma perché i tedeschi hanno i maggiori vantaggi dalla valuta unica»
> 
> ...



Insomma...il fondo salva stati non era esattamente la prerogativa prima della germania....


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> comè?


Il Portogallo ha bisogno di soldi, vedremo dove li prendono...


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Insomma...il fondo salva stati non era esattamente la prerogativa prima della germania....


Oltre 1500 miliardi di surplus commerciale dalla nascita dell'euro ad oggi valgon bene la nascita di qualche fondo di salvataggio che poi tanto non verrà usato neanche sotto tortura.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oltre 1500 miliardi di surplus commerciale dalla nascita dell'euro ad oggi valgon bene la nascita di qualche fondo di salvataggio che poi tanto non verrà usato neanche sotto tortura.



Ma nessuno nega che la germania dall'euro abbia tratto una posizione di forza, ci mancherebbe.

Io però non sono così assolutista circa la posizione di Italia, Spagna e Francia nel contesto europeista. Tutto qua.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Aprile 2013)

Io, da ignorante, ritengo sia stato un grosso errore entrare nell' euro. Ma detto questo, uscendone si rischierebbe di fare ancora più danni


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io, da ignorante, ritengo sia stato un grosso errore entrare nell' euro. Ma detto questo, uscendone si rischierebbe di fare ancora più danni



L'errore credo sia stato la creazione della moneta unica...

Ma perchè è la germania che ha ottenuto questa posizione di comodo ?


----------



## Miro (24 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'errore credo sia stato la creazione della moneta unica...
> 
> Ma perchè è la germania che ha ottenuto questa posizione di comodo ?



Per tanti motivi, il principale è che loro hanno portato avanti una certa politica fatta di riforme al passo coi tempi mentre la nostra politica negli ultimi 10-15 anni ha dormito sugli allori.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Per tanti motivi, il principale è che loro hanno portato avanti una certa politica fatta di riforme al passo coi tempi *mentre la nostra politica negli ultimi 10-15 anni ha dormito sugli allori.*



Diciamo tutta quella del sud Europa...
Sarei curioso di sapere che tipo di riforme, per vedere quanto erano attuabili qui...


----------



## Miro (24 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Diciamo tutta quella del sud Europa...
> Sarei curioso di sapere che tipo di riforme, per vedere quanto erano attuabili qui...



Hanno fatto diverse riforme per potenziare l'esportazione (uccidendo praticamente il nostro mercato interno ad esempio), hanno detassato il lavoro...non sono stati a guardare insomma.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto diverse riforme per potenziare l'esportazione (uccidendo praticamente il nostro mercato interno ad esempio), hanno detassato il lavoro...non sono stati a guardare insomma.



C'è da dire che sono avanti su parecchie cose. Ad esempio ricavare qualcosa dalla mondezza sarebbe eliminare un grossissimo problema...sul resto non commento troppo visto che sono un pò ignorante. Detassare il lavoro era un pò impraticabile ora...Il potenziamento dell'esportazione non mi è chiaro, in quanto la moneta è sempre la stessa.
Ipotizzo dal canto mio che la Germania è la Nazione proprio più ricca, e cambiando tutti moneta, ognuno con la propria, ci sarebbe un livellamento e l'esportazione all'estero calerebbe.
Grazie delle risposte comunque


----------



## Miro (24 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che sono avanti su parecchie cose. *Ad esempio ricavare qualcosa dalla mondezza sarebbe eliminare un grossissimo problema*...sul resto non commento troppo visto che sono un pò ignorante. Detassare il lavoro era un pò impraticabile ora...Il potenziamento dell'esportazione non mi è chiaro, in quanto la moneta è sempre la stessa.
> Ipotizzo dal canto mio che la Germania è la Nazione proprio più ricca, e cambiando tutti moneta, ognuno con la propria, ci sarebbe un livellamento e l'esportazione all'estero calerebbe.
> Grazie delle risposte comunque



Ecco.
Uno dei grossi problemi dell'Italia è che il suo territorio è sempre stato povero di materie prime...non c'è petrolio a qualche piccolo giacimento qua e la (in Basilicata soprattutto), il gas lo importiamo quasi del tutto, e per quanto riguarda l'energia elettrica abbiamo qualcosina ma non siamo autosufficienti.
Qualche soluzione ci potrebbe essere, ad esempio gli inceneritori (non ne sono un grande fan comunque)...il problema è che all'italiano se gli piazzi l'inceneratore e pochi passi quello si incazza  per dire, a Parma avevano in progetto di costruirne ma hanno lasciato perdere, a Terzigno anni fa successe un macello con la gente che addirittura si stendeva sotto i camion della spazzatura per non farli passare, proprio in questi giorni hanno chiuso l'impianto di Acerra...alla fine discorso è sempre quello, all'italiano "tira il ****" quando si tratta di queste cose.
Per quanto riguarda l'invece l'esportazione, per farti capire...il mio vicino di casa ha installato la recinzione in ferro al giardino, e mi ha detto che la ditta a cui si è rivolto ha importato i pezzi del cancello dalla Germania, perchè a prenderli li costano di meno e magari hai pure una qualità migliore; ormai molte aziende importano perchè i materiali presi all'estero costano di meno e se possono addirittura prendono già i prodotti finiti anzichè produrre "in loco".


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ecco.
> Uno dei grossi problemi dell'Italia è che il suo territorio è sempre stato povero di materie prime...non c'è petrolio a qualche piccolo giacimento qua e la (in Basilicata soprattutto), il gas lo importiamo quasi del tutto, e per quanto riguarda l'energia elettrica abbiamo qualcosina ma non siamo autosufficienti.
> Qualche soluzione ci potrebbe essere, ad esempio gli inceneritori (non ne sono un grande fan comunque)...il problema è che all'italiano se gli piazzi l'inceneratore e pochi passi quello si incazza  per dire, a Parma avevano in progetto di costruirne ma hanno lasciato perdere, a Terzigno anni fa successe un macello con la gente che addirittura si stendeva sotto i camion della spazzatura per non farli passare, proprio in questi giorni hanno chiuso l'impianto di Acerra...alla fine discorso è sempre quello, all'italiano "tira il ****" quando si tratta di queste cose.
> Per quanto riguarda l'invece l'esportazione, per farti capire...il mio vicino di casa ha installato la recinzione in ferro al giardino, e mi ha detto che la ditta a cui si è rivolto ha importato i pezzi del cancello dalla Germania, perchè a prenderli li costano di meno e magari hai pure una qualità migliore; ormai molte aziende importano perchè i materiali presi all'estero costano di meno e se possono addirittura prendono già i prodotti finiti anzichè produrre "in loco".



Per gli incenetori effettivamente mi chiedo come facciano lì. Sono pericolosi ? Se no, perchè qui no (domanda retorica?!) ?
Per il resto c'è rammarico per le ditte italiane che in questo modo vengono penalizzate, giusto comunque da parte loro (la ditta) acquistare quello che vogliono.


----------



## Miro (24 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per gli incenetori effettivamente mi chiedo come facciano lì. Sono pericolosi ? Se no, perchè qui no (domanda retorica?!) ?
> Per il resto c'è rammarico per le ditte italiane che in questo modo vengono penalizzate, giusto comunque da parte loro (la ditta) acquistare quello che vogliono.



Gli inceneritori inquinano, quindi bisognerebbe farli il più lontano possibile dalla civiltà e cercare di renderli ad impatto 0 sul territorio; a questo va aggiunto che per fortuna o purtroppo l'Italia è il Paese più bello del mondo ed il territorio italiano non è gigantesco anzi, quindi devi fare gli impianti in zone non-turistiche sennò deturpi il paesaggio  (stesso discorso che si fa per l'eolico, che è un pugno nell'occhio per via delle turbine). 
Il discorso però come ho detto prima è anche legato anche alla mentalità degli italiani; i francesi e i tedeschi non si sono fatti problemi a costruire il nucleare (che è ben più nocivo degli inceneritori), per gli italiani il nucleare è tabù, sono stati fatti 2 referendum (nel 1987 e 2 anni fa) e dalle urne è uscito un no secco...anche se qui le istituzioni hanno fatto un capolavoro a proporre un voto del genere a poca distanza di mesi rispettivamente da Chernobyl e da Fukushima, è ovvio che la gente a fronte di due catastrofi nucleari ti dica no ; per inciso, io sono fortemente anti-nucleare, ma la cura dell'l'ambiente non è il motivo principale per cui dico no.


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2013)

E' intanto si comincia a gettare la maschera. Oskar Lafontaine è un ex ministro tedesco, uno dei padri dell'euro, sentite cosa dice:"I tedeschi non hanno ancora capito che gli europei del sud, tra cui la Francia, presto o tardi saranno costretti dall'impoverimento economico a contrattaccare l'egemonia tedesca.* Essi sono particolarmente sotto pressione per il dumping salariale della Germania in violazione dei trattati europei sin dall'inizio dell'unione monetaria*."

Ma noooooooooo, chi l'avrebbe mai detto?

La soluzione qual è?

"Se i riaggiustamenti reali verso l'alto o verso il basso non sono possibili, diventa necessario abbandonare la moneta unica e tornare a un sistema che rende possibili le svalutazioni e rivalutazioni, come è avvenuto con il predecessore della moneta unica, il sistema monetario europeo (SME)."

Punto. Se poi evitiamo sciocchezze come lo SME e lasciamo le valute libere di fluttuare è ancora meglio. 

Edit: al massimo un sistema di bande lo lasciamo per i paesi più deboli per evitare che il cambio collassi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> E' intanto si comincia a gettare la maschera. Oskar Lafontaine è un ex ministro tedesco, uno dei padri dell'euro, sentite cosa dice:"I tedeschi non hanno ancora capito che gli europei del sud, tra cui la Francia, presto o tardi saranno costretti dall'impoverimento economico a contrattaccare l'egemonia tedesca.* Essi sono particolarmente sotto pressione per il dumping salariale della Germania in violazione dei trattati europei sin dall'inizio dell'unione monetaria*."
> 
> Ma noooooooooo, chi l'avrebbe mai detto?
> 
> ...



quindi dice che prima o poi il Sud Europa andrà contro l'Euro/Germania?
e la soluzione sarebbe abbandonare l'euro?? sto SME che è?


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2013)

Fino a quando il sud è guidato da gente tipo Letta, Hollande, Rajoy non si va da nessuna parte...

Lo SME era il sistema monetario europeo, una cosa che avrebbe dovuto farci capire che l'euro sarebbe stato un inferno...


Intanto ieri Martin Wolf sul FT ha spiegato ancora una volta perché l'idea tedesca di trasformare l'eurozona in 17 Germanie è una follia, e noi qui a discutere di IMU...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Fino a quando il sud è guidato da gente tipo Letta, Hollande, Rajoy non si va da nessuna parte...



perchè? Rajoy mi sembra che ci tiene alla sua Spagna, Letta è andato subito a rompere le scatole in Europa e Hollande non posso giudicarlo


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Maggio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> E' intanto si comincia a gettare la maschera. Oskar Lafontaine è un ex ministro tedesco, uno dei padri dell'euro, sentite cosa dice:"I tedeschi non hanno ancora capito che gli europei del sud, tra cui la Francia, presto o tardi saranno costretti dall'impoverimento economico a contrattaccare l'egemonia tedesca.* Essi sono particolarmente sotto pressione per il dumping salariale della Germania in violazione dei trattati europei sin dall'inizio dell'unione monetaria*."
> 
> Ma noooooooooo, chi l'avrebbe mai detto?
> 
> ...



Direi che è inevitabile.

- - - Updated - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Fino a quando il sud è guidato da gente tipo Letta, Hollande, Rajoy non si va da nessuna parte...
> 
> Lo SME era il sistema monetario europeo, una cosa che avrebbe dovuto farci capire che l'euro sarebbe stato un inferno...
> 
> ...



Leggevo sul sole di un paio di giorni fa che comunque sia Francia che Germania stanno passando alla famosa fase b dell'austerity


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè? Rajoy mi sembra che ci tiene alla sua Spagna, Letta è andato subito a rompere le scatole in Europa e Hollande non posso giudicarlo


La Spagna è in una condizione drammatica, Hollande è un pirla che crede di risolvere i problemi del mondo con la super irpef al 75%, Letta continua a parlare di risanamento che non deve uccidere la crescita bla bla bla, belle parole.

Il sud europa dovrebbe fare una cosa sola: andare dalla Germania e chiedere:"Avete intenzione di attuare trasferimenti perché altrimenti col vostro surplus commerciale ci uccidete?" Risposta:"No." Bene, fuori dall'euro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Direi che è inevitabile.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Sì, ho letto anche io... Non sapevo se ridere o piangere...


----------



## Prinz (8 Maggio 2013)

ovviamente sottoscrivo anche le virgole di quanto evidenziato da [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION]


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Maggio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> La Spagna è in una condizione drammatica, Hollande è un pirla che crede di risolvere i problemi del mondo con la super irpef al 75%, Letta continua a parlare di risanamento che non deve uccidere la crescita bla bla bla, belle parole.
> 
> Il sud europa dovrebbe fare una cosa sola: andare dalla Germania e chiedere:"Avete intenzione di attuare trasferimenti perché altrimenti col vostro surplus commerciale ci uccidete?" Risposta:"No." Bene, fuori dall'euro.
> 
> ...



Vediamo vediamo


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2013)

E intanto pil francese del primo trimestre -0.2, eccoci arrivati alla triple dip recession per i cugini d'oltralpe (Itala a -0.5, depressione cosmica, ma lo sappiamo).

Segnalo anche una nuova inchiesta in Germania sui lavoratori della Daimler: abuso del lavoro interinale e dei contratti d'opera per ridurre il costo del lavoro, con i lavoratori che chiedono il sussidio Hartz IV per tirare avanti. Un esempio dei tanti sussidi dello stato alle imprese tedesche grazie alle riforme dei primi anni 2000 per abbattere i costi del lavoro... 

Aggiungiamo pure questo

*International Labour Organization
*


> As German unit labour costs were falling relative to those of competitors over the past decade, growth came under pressure in these economies, with adverse consequences for the sustainability of public finances. More importantly, crisis countries were barred from using the export route to make up for the shortfall in domestic demand as their manufacturing sector could not benefit from stronger aggregate demand in Germany…Current problems are an inheritance from the past, when ill-designed policies during the period of German reunification led to a substantial increase in unemployment which subsequently was addressed by deflationary wage policies.



Ah, che virtuosi questi tedeschi, com'è che Ballarò non fa servizi su queste cose?


----------



## Solo (17 Maggio 2013)

Intanto oggi sul Corriere la ridicola coppia A&G si è accorta della follia del tetto del deficit il 3% del PIL e del fatto che l'Italia rischia di essere punita per essere stata troppo brava. 

Cosa propongo dunque? Una riduzione di imposte per 50 miliardi, concentrandosi su quelle che gravano sul lavoro finanziate dai tagli di spesa. Il deficit dovrebbe rimanere sopra il 3% per i prossimi due anni e poi rientrare, come per la Francia.

Bene, ma Berlino ci lascerebbe portare avanti una cosa del genere con la nostra classe politica al comando dell'operazione? 

































No.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Maggio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Intanto oggi sul Corriere la ridicola coppia A&G si è accorta della follia del tetto del deficit il 3% del PIL e del fatto che l'Italia rischia di essere punita per essere stata troppo brava.
> 
> Cosa propongo dunque? Una riduzione di imposte per 50 miliardi, concentrandosi su quelle che gravano sul lavoro finanziate dai tagli di spesa. Il deficit dovrebbe rimanere sopra il 3% per i prossimi due anni e poi rientrare, come per la Francia.
> 
> ...



Domanda provocatoria: anche viste le recenti barzellette del governo (facciamo slittare l'imu sulla prima casa ma quella sui capannoni industriali no), secondo te i nostri politici sarebbero in grado di aiutare il rilancio imprenditoriale, indipendentemente da quel che pensano i mangiacrauti?


----------



## Solo (17 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Domanda provocatoria: anche viste le recenti barzellette del governo (facciamo slittare l'imu sulla prima casa ma quella sui capannoni industriali no), secondo te i nostri politici sarebbero in grado di aiutare il rilancio imprenditoriale, indipendentemente da quel che pensano i mangiacrauti?


No. Infatti l'ho segnalato 

"Bene, ma Berlino ci lascerebbe portare avanti una cosa del genere *con la nostra classe politica al comando dell'operazione*?"

Poi vabbé, i tedeschi che danno il placet ad una piano di ristrutturazione dell'economia italiana non ce li vedo in ogni caso, ma sicuramente è un limite mio.


----------



## Solo (25 Maggio 2013)

Intanto segnalo il Manifesto di solidarietà europea firmato ad alcuni economisti (Bagnai, Borghi, Granville, Henkel, Kawalec, Nordvig, Pytlarczyk, Rosa, Sapir, Seco e Steinherr), che dopo essere stato presentato a Bruxelles il 24 gennaio verra riproposto a Parigi il 15 giugno. 

Il manifesto segnala come l'euro stia disintegrando l'europa e chiede l'uscita dei paesi più forti per mantenere l'euro solo nei paesi del sud, per arrivare infine al ritorno alle monete nazionali o ad una serie di monete per aree tra loro compatibili (es. l'area marco allargata). L'euro si indebolirebbe e migliorerebbe la competitività del sud europa, riducendo anche i pericoli di bank run e collassi sistemici. 

Poi c'è un punto che non mi piace perché parla di coordinamento per evitare eccessive fluttuazioni tra i cambi e guerra delle valute (io un altro SME non lo voglio)


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Maggio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Intanto segnalo il Manifesto di solidarietà europea firmato ad alcuni economisti (Bagnai, Borghi, Granville, Henkel, Kawalec, Nordvig, Pytlarczyk, Rosa, Sapir, Seco e Steinherr), che dopo essere stato presentato a Bruxelles il 24 gennaio verra riproposto a Parigi il 15 giugno.
> 
> Il manifesto segnala come l'euro stia disintegrando l'europa e chiede l'uscita dei paesi più forti per mantenere l'euro solo nei paesi del sud, per arrivare infine al ritorno alle monete nazionali o ad una serie di monete per aree tra loro compatibili (es. l'area marco allargata). L'euro si indebolirebbe e migliorerebbe la competitività del sud europa, riducendo anche i pericoli di bank run e collassi sistemici.
> 
> Poi c'è un punto che non mi piace perché parla di coordinamento per evitare eccessive fluttuazioni tra i cambi e guerra delle valute (io un altro SME non lo voglio)



una macro area sud con l'uscita spezzettata di quelli nord (per dire, un "euro latino"+ la grecia) sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## Solo (15 Giugno 2013)

Ti piace vincere facile?


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ti piace vincere facile?



In che senso su un orizzonte di 5 anni, a livello prospettico per poi attualizzare il risultato della svalutazione nel 2013, oppure in ottica di svalutazione da qui a 5 anni?


----------



## Solo (15 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In che senso su un orizzonte di 5 anni, a livello prospettico per poi attualizzare il risultato della svalutazione nel 2013, oppure in ottica di svalutazione da qui a 5 anni?


Io lo interpreto come un valore del tasso di cambio nel medio periodo, passata la turbolenza iniziale.


----------



## Solo (15 Giugno 2013)

Intanto oggi Perotti pubblica un editoriale sul "Sole" dicendo: "I lavori che ho fatto 15+ anni fa sull'austerità espansiva (nello specifico i tagli di spesa) erano sbagliati. Non mi sono accorto che non è stata l'austerità a far ripartire l'economia [che strano!], ma una combinazione di tre elementi: boom della domanda estera [oggi non c'è] e svalutazioni [non possiamo farle], forte riduzione dei tassi di interesse [e oggi siamo praticamente a ZLB] e politiche dei redditi che oggi non sono più ripetibili. Però gnagnagna non potete mica criticarmi, chi pensate di essere?"

Benissimo, adesso si dedichi all'agricoltura.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ti piace vincere facile?



ma lol tutti con il meno...tranne la Germania


----------



## Solo (26 Giugno 2013)

Intanto i perfettini, quelli delle triple A (Austria, Finlandia e soprattutto Olanda) si dimostrano fenomeni nel portare avanti la bandiera dell'"austerity a casa vostra!" In Olanda, dove il ladruncolo da due soldi Dijsselbloem fa il ministro delle finanze e riveste contemporaneamente il ruolo di leader dell'Eurogruppo ne hanno fin sopra i capelli e dicono che "il 3% [deficit/PIL] non è sacro per noi, lo mancheremo". Il PIL lo scorso anno ha fatto -1.8%, la spesa delle famiglie (tra le più indebitate d'europa) e il valore delle case stanno crollando. In Austria, dopo che la scorsa settimana hanno sperimentato con "Alpine" il più grande fallimento dalla seconda guerra mondiale ad oggi, martedì hanno addirittura presentato un pacchetto di stimoli pari allo 0,5% del PIL. In Finlandia sono in triple dip recession, e parlano di nuovi tagli se il rapporto debito/PIL dovesse aumentare, però anche qui cominciano a parlare di stimoli e pacchetti per stimolare l'occupazione. 

Invece noi dobbiamo morire per tenere il ridicolo, insignificante, inutile tetto del 3%.


----------



## Solo (27 Giugno 2013)

PIL rivisto a -1,9 da Confindustria e S&P.

Strano.

Io dico che chiudiamo a -2,5/-3.


----------



## Pablito (27 Giugno 2013)

Non ho avuto tempo di vedere tutta la discussione, ma da quello che ho estrapolato nessuno qui è a conoscenza della MMT e di Warren Mosler, nessuno ha mai letto Paolo Barnard. Posto un paio di cose che potrebbero interessare a chi è disposto a distaccarsi dall'idea prefissata e consolidata del sistema monetario attuale, comunemente e passivamente accettato da chi non si informa. Sono studi economici ampiamente documentati e presentati con una semplicità disarmante, ma in Italia tutto passa in secondo piano, siamo troppo presi da argomenti di fondamentale importanza come Ruby, la Casta, Berlusconi, Fiorito... non potrebbe che essere così.

Questo é il documento (stilato da economisti neokeynesiani del calibro di Warren Mosler, Alain Parguez, Mathew Forstater e tanti altri) che spiega, in maniera chiara e comprensibile a chiunque, il perché della crisi e le soluzioni.

http://paolobarnard.info/docs/programma_memmt_orig.pdf 

Ho letto post di utenti che pronosticano un possibile default in caso di uscita dall'euro: questi economisti *dimostrano* in maniera inequivocabile che uno Stato con moneta sovrana (emessa dallo Stato stesso, slegata da qualsiasi tipo di sistema aureo e con tasso di cambio NON fisso) non può assolutamente fare default. Un piccolo esempio é il Giappone, che ha un debito pubblico (definizione sbagliatissima, dovrebbe essere definito Debito di Stato) del 240% in rapporto al PIL, e un inflazione (altro fantasma lanciato dai vari "luminari dell'economia per terrorizzare chi ipotizza il ritorno alla Lira sovrana) vicina allo zero. Non anticiperò altro con parole mie, spero di lasciarvi un minimo d'interesse. Per i più pigri, posto un video che riassume ciò che é scritto nel documento postato, aggiungendo vari dettagli sulla nascita e ideazione dell'euro non presenti nel documento, che a sua volta risulta più dettagliato per quel che riguarda la parte economica.






Spero davvero che qualcuno di voi si interessi e si informi ispirandosi agli spunti da me lasciati.


----------



## Solo (27 Giugno 2013)

Mah, io sulla MMT ho parecchi dubbi.


----------



## Doctore (27 Giugno 2013)

Paolo Barnard non era quello che promuoveva il modello argentina?


----------



## Pablito (27 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, io sulla MMT ho parecchi dubbi.



Hai letto tutto il programma? Se ti interessi di macroeconomia (e mi sembra di capire che ti interessi) e leggi passo per passo, è tutto logico e inattaccabile. Se riesci, procurati il libro di Mosler "Le sette innocenti frodi capitali della politica economica", sicuramente ti appassionerà e ti farà apparire le cose in maniera completamente nuova. Aggiungici anche "Il più grande crimine" di Barnard e il disegno sarà quasi completo. Vengo da un anno e mezzo di continue ricerche, confronti e letture pesanti, sia da una parte sia dall'altra, quello che all'inizio sembra impossibile diventa talmente lampante da lasciarti sgomento. Andando avanti negli studi ho più volte dovuto combattere con il senso di nausea, ma credo sia l'inevitabile assestamento alla realtà. La MMT è la cura, spero tu possa leggere approfonditamente e analizzarla (se non lo hai già fatto), e sono sicuro che ne riparleremo trovandoci d'accordo.


----------



## Pablito (27 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Paolo Barnard non era quello che promuoveva il modello argentina?



Più che promuoverlo lo cita come esempio. L'Argentina fece default per colpa di una moneta, il Pesos, che era si emessa dalla Banca Centrale Argentina, ma non era sovrana poichè legata ad un cambio a tasso fisso con il dollaro, impedendo di svalutare la moneta in caso di necessità, come sarebbe servito. Dopo il default, l'Argentina si è potuta riprendere a livello economico interpellando economisti di livello (tra cui Parguez, che ho citato prima) che hanno studiato un piano di rinascita economica promosso dal governo, abolendo il tasso di cambio fisso 1 pesos = 1 dollaro, creando quindi una moneta realmente sovrana, che ha permesso di rilanciare l'economia del paese sudamericano grazie alla spesa a deficit positivo. 
Il deficit positivo che, con il ritorno alla moneta sovrana, salverebbe e rilancerebbe l'economia italiana.


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2013)

Attendo Morto sul video di Barnard


----------



## Doctore (27 Giugno 2013)

Pablito ha scritto:


> Più che promuoverlo lo cita come esempio. L'Argentina fece default per colpa di una moneta, il Pesos, che era si emessa dalla Banca Centrale Argentina, ma non era sovrana poichè legata ad un cambio a tasso fisso con il dollaro, impedendo di svalutare la moneta in caso di necessità, come sarebbe servito. Dopo il default, l'Argentina si è potuta riprendere a livello economico interpellando economisti di livello (tra cui Parguez, che ho citato prima) che hanno studiato un piano di rinascita economica promosso dal governo, abolendo il tasso di cambio fisso 1 pesos = 1 dollaro, creando quindi una moneta realmente sovrana, che ha permesso di rilanciare l'economia del paese sudamericano grazie alla spesa a deficit positivo.
> Il deficit positivo che, con il ritorno alla moneta sovrana, salverebbe e rilancerebbe l'economia italiana.


Non mi pare se la stia passando bene.


----------



## Pablito (27 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non mi pare se la stia passando bene.



Non l'ho detto, stiamo parlando di 13 anni fa, in particolare della rinascita dopo il default. Il fatto che il sistema monetario alla lunga abbia prevalso, é la dimostrazione di ciò che ho postato. Il sistema Modern Money é applicabile esclusivamente in uno Stato a moneta sovrana, ma questo non vuol dire che gli Stati a moneta sovrana (USA, Giappone, GB su tutti, ma anche l'Argentina) lo applichino. Ai piani alti, è una bestemmia mettere in discussione il sistema monetario stesso, perché comporterebbe la morte delle lobbies, di cui gli economisti "che contano" sono figli, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Inoltre il deficit positivo rappresenta l'1% del programma MMT che ho postato, da solo può riavviare un economia (vedi Argentina post default), ma non basta. Ci sono una marea di necessità economiche che devono andare di pari passo. Vi invito nuovamente a leggere il documento, prima di lanciarvi in conclusioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2013)

l'avevo già visto il video...interessante solo la parte sull'euro


----------



## Prinz (27 Giugno 2013)

Ho letto approfonditamente Barnard e la MMT ed anch'io sono più che perplesso a riguardo.


----------



## Solo (27 Giugno 2013)

Pablito ha scritto:


> Hai letto tutto il programma? Se ti interessi di macroeconomia (e mi sembra di capire che ti interessi) e leggi passo per passo, è tutto logico e inattaccabile. Se riesci, procurati il libro di Mosler "Le sette innocenti frodi capitali della politica economica", sicuramente ti appassionerà e ti farà apparire le cose in maniera completamente nuova. Aggiungici anche "Il più grande crimine" di Barnard e il disegno sarà quasi completo. Vengo da un anno e mezzo di continue ricerche, confronti e letture pesanti, sia da una parte sia dall'altra, quello che all'inizio sembra impossibile diventa talmente lampante da lasciarti sgomento. Andando avanti negli studi ho più volte dovuto combattere con il senso di nausea, ma credo sia l'inevitabile assestamento alla realtà. La MMT è la cura, spero tu possa leggere approfonditamente e analizzarla (se non lo hai già fatto), e sono sicuro che ne riparleremo trovandoci d'accordo.


Mai approfondito seriamente, un po' perché non ho trovato il tempo, un po' perché quel poco che ho letto mi ha lasciato perplesso. Magari questa estate finiti gli esami darò un'occhiata al libro di Mosler.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Giugno 2013)

Il problema del default monetario è SEMPRE lo stesso.

Tutto bene se hai le risorse e lo spazio economico per poter "risalire".

Se sei l'Italia, no.

Grazie al piffero che l'Argentina risale dopo il default: parte da un livello mostruosamente più basso dell'Italia, da delle risorse che sono dieci volte le nostre, da un tasso occupazionale potenziale che potrebbe dar da mangiare a tipo 50-100 milioni di persone, e grazie che poi si riprende.

Noi siamo 60 milioni di bocche da sfamare, con una densità di popolazione "europea", con pochissime risorse naturali, con un terziario mostruosamente sovrasviluppato. Se ci crolla la moneta, da dove ripartiamo?

Si può parlare per 160 pagine, non 16, di cambi, di svalutazione controllata, di scala mobile etc, ma se non sei in grado di avere un minimo di autarchia (e noi non siamo in grado) DIPENDI dall'estero. Inutile girarci intorno.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

se parlate con qualsiasi imprenditore (che non sia un manager di una municipalizzata) vi dice subito che una nazione non può rinunciare alla propria sovranità sia di individuo (noi facciamo qualità) sia economica (dobbiamo avere la nostra moneta)

quando esporti e hai una moneta forte vai in crisi e non cresci, sempre che non fai altissima qualità che allora puoi permetterti di vendere comunque a buoni prezzi....

poi tutto il resto sono menate che non hanno senso


----------



## Solo (29 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il problema del default monetario è SEMPRE lo stesso.
> 
> Tutto bene se hai le risorse e lo spazio economico per poter "risalire".
> 
> ...


Ma la moneta NON crolla. Ho già spiegato che la svalutazione sarà tra il 20 e il 30% e che non ci sarà nessuna iperinflazione.

GB




Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Mi spieghi dove vedi le carriole per strada?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Svezia



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Anche qui carriole per la strada zero



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Poi ci sono le materie prime



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Guarda quanto oscillano i prezzi già di loro, altro che svalutazione. Nel 2008-2009 per caso la regalavano la benzina? Non mi pare. Ma poi c'è qualcuno che mette Crude Oil nel serbatoio? C'è la raffinazione e tutto, e ci sono le caterve di accise che abbiamo messo anche per compiacere l'Europa, lo Stato può agire abbassando le tasse per frenare l'eventuale salita.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> se parlate con qualsiasi imprenditore (che non sia un manager di una municipalizzata) vi dice subito che una nazione non può rinunciare alla propria sovranità sia di individuo (noi facciamo qualità) sia economica (dobbiamo avere la nostra moneta)
> 
> quando esporti e hai una moneta forte vai in crisi e non cresci, sempre che non fai altissima qualità che allora puoi permetterti di vendere comunque a buoni prezzi....
> 
> poi tutto il resto sono menate che non hanno senso



Grazie. Se però la tua indipendenza monetaria fa si che produrre i tuoi beni costi il triplo di adesso, non riesci ad esportare comunque perché anche con la moneta svalutata non sei competitivo, e in più blocchi pure il mercato interno perché la gente non ha abbastanza soldi per comprare il tuo prodotto.


----------



## runner (29 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Grazie. Se però la tua indipendenza monetaria fa si che produrre i tuoi beni costi il triplo di adesso, non riesci ad esportare comunque perché anche con la moneta svalutata non sei competitivo, e in più blocchi pure il mercato interno perché la gente non ha abbastanza soldi per comprare il tuo prodotto.



per prima cosa dobbiamo uscire tutti dall' Euro e non solo l' Italia (giusto per creare le giuste svalutazione e rivalutazioni visto che non siamo gli ultimi del Mondo) poi scusa non ho capito bene cosa c' entra la svalutazione e la non competitività all' estero?
Comunque se preferisci continuare a pensare che gente come Monti (il quale non dice più nulla) o come chi difende il rigore libero di farlo, ma non stare a tirare fuori teorie economiche stravaganti per difendere tale opinione


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> per prima cosa dobbiamo uscire tutti dall' Euro e non solo l' Italia (giusto per creare le giuste svalutazione e rivalutazioni visto che non siamo gli ultimi del Mondo) poi scusa non ho capito bene cosa c' entra la svalutazione e la non competitività all' estero?
> Comunque se preferisci continuare a pensare che gente come Monti (il quale non dice più nulla) o come chi difende il rigore libero di farlo, ma non stare a tirare fuori teorie economiche stravaganti per difendere tale opinione



Niente di stravagante.
Se noi usciamo da soli dall'euro, la nostra moneta si svaluta. Uno dice "bene per l'esportazione". Mica tanto, se tutte le materie prime che noi non abbiamo le devi comprare da fuori.
per fare, che so, il prodotto X, servono l'elettricita', i materiali, e il lavoro. La svalutazione agisce "bene" sul lavoro, rispetto all'estero, ma agisce MALE su materie prime, energia etc, perché le devi comprare da fuori.
Bisogna vedere di quanto si svaluta la lira, ma non nell'immediato, ma nel medio lungo periodo.


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2013)

Io sto ancora aspettando risposta al mio post sopra.

Aggiungo anche questo.


----------



## runner (30 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Niente di stravagante.
> Se noi usciamo da soli dall'euro, la nostra moneta si svaluta. Uno dice "bene per l'esportazione". Mica tanto, se tutte le materie prime che noi non abbiamo le devi comprare da fuori.
> per fare, che so, il prodotto X, servono l'elettricita', i materiali, e il lavoro. La svalutazione agisce "bene" sul lavoro, rispetto all'estero, ma agisce MALE su materie prime, energia etc, perché le devi comprare da fuori.
> Bisogna vedere di quanto si svaluta la lira, ma non nell'immediato, ma nel medio lungo periodo.



ma infatti se avessi letto la mia prima riga del commento avresti visto che ho scritto "per prima cosa dobbiamo uscire tutti dall' Euro e non solo l' Italia"
in tutti questi anni abbiamo fatto fronte alla crisi con i nostri risparmi e stipendi che ancora erano dignitosi....
il risultato è stato catastrofico economicamente. ma anche culturale (crescono le persone che non finiscono neppure le superiori) senza parlare delle prospettive future agghiaccianti!!

L' Europa a mio avviso è solo un miraggio, tu pensa al resto del Mondo, ma chi ha una situazione simile?
Nessuno....
Gli USA più di 54 stati federali e una sola lingua, moneta e presidente sono molto diversi dal poccio Europeo, poi negli altri continenti non esiste una moneta comune con diverse economie e stati....
è tutto assurdo e senza senso, quindi ognuno deve come minimo tornare ala propria sovranità monetaria e pensare che prima di costruire una nuova nazione deve prima esistere un "cittadino europeo" (non una moneta europea)


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2013)

Ah, aggiungo un'altra cosa che penso di non aver ancora nominato: studio "Game theory and euro breakup risk premium" di BofA Merill Lynch del luglio 2012. Cosa dicono?



> Even though much of the market focus on exit risk has been on Greece, Italy and Ireland have the highest relative incentive to voluntarily exit the euro, by our analysis. In the case of Italy, it faces a relatively higher chance of achieving an orderly exit and it stands to benefit significantly from competitive gains, growth gains and even balance sheet gains



Che svalutazione prevedono?

Germania +15% (rivaluta ovviamente), Italia -11%. Non c'è nessun crollo del 2000000000000000000% rispetto al dollaro o altro.

Poi parliamo anche del debito pubblico: "Fiscal Sustainibility Report 2012" della Commissione Europea. Che cosa scrivono?



> Italy does not appear to face a risk of fiscal stress in the short-term. Sustainability risks appear to be medium in the medium run, while becoming low in a long-term perspective, conditional upon the full implementation of the planned ambitious fiscal consolidation and on maintaining the primary balance well beyond 2014 at the level expected to be reached in that year. Government debt (120.7%)



Poi magari tu mi posti il grafico del rapporto debito/PIL con l'austerity di Monti e i soldi che abbiamo prestato per i salvataggi europei, così ci divertiamo.

Ah, già, poi ci sono quelli del "più Europa" i piddini, benissimo, andiamo in Olanda.

Il governo olandese pubblica un documento sul futuro dell'Europa: Dutch government: "Time of ‘ever closer union’ in every possible area is behind us”.

Tra l'altro continua lo shopping estero del Made in Italy, per forza che poi quando usciremo faremo boom, ci stanno spolpando!, tutti i ricavi prodotti in Italia attraverseranno i confini andandosene all'estero, tutto il know how ce lo stanno fregando e l'unico vantaggio del cambio forte noi non possiamo sfruttarlo perché siamo pieni di PMI che di certo non si mettono a fare acquisizioni all'estero (che comunque verrebbero ostacolate).

Ma è possibile che siamo l'unico paese che non riesce MAI a fare i suoi interessi?

Ah, bellissime anche le nuove regole europee sui salvataggi bancari ennesimo attacco ai nostri risparmi della serie "portate i vostri soldi nelle nostre solide banche tedesche".

Ma siccome io non sono nessuno...

Dornbusch, scriveva nel '96



> Once Italy is in, with an appreciated currency, the country will soon be back on the ropes, just as in 1992, when the currency came under attack.



Krugman nel '98



> EMU wasn't designed to make everyone happy. It was designed to keep Germany happy - to provide the kind of stern anti-inflationary discipline that everyone knew Germany had always wanted and would always want in future.



Feldstein nel '97



> Instead of increasing intra-European harmony and global peace, the shift to EMU and the political integration that would follow it would be more likely to lead to increased conflicts within Europe



Salvatore nel '97



> Moving to a full monetary union in Europe is like putting the cart before the horse. A major shock would result in unbearable pressure within the Union because of limited labour mobility, inadequate fiscal redistribution, and a ECB that will probably want to keep monetary conditions tight in order to make the euro as strong as the dollar. This is surely the prescription for major future problems



E chiudiamo in bellezza con le gesta del nostro Prodi



> Germania e Francia sforarono subito dal primo anno di partenza il «sacro» parametro del rapporto debito su Pil previsto dagli accordi di Maastricht: punizioni? Nessuna. Romano Prodi stesso lo ha raccontato in una recente intervista: lui, all'epoca presidente della Commissione europea, provò a protestare e gli venne detto testualmente: «Chiudi il becco, su questa cosa comandiamo noi». Ci vuole coraggio anche solo a raccontare una cosa del genere, se pur dieci anni dopo. E come mai i «virtuosi» tedeschi all'epoca sforarono i parametri? Anche questa è storia: la Germania interpretò da subito l'Europa in senso competitivo mentre gli ingenui italiani si cullavano in un sogno collaborativo. In pratica mentre ci avevano fatto credere che l'Unione europea fosse una squadra, i tedeschi hanno capito subito che l'unica cosa che contava era la classifica dei marcatori e i gol valevano sia se venivano segnati alla Cina (nessuno), sia ai compagni di squadra europei (goleada).



Dimenticavo l'elogio del modello tedesco!

Compressione della domanda interna (e degli investimenti) e puntare tutto sull'export rubando domanda al resto del mondo. Risultato? Der Spiegel questa settimana parla di una ricerca del DIW (l'istituto tedesco per la ricerca economia): il crollo degli investimenti rischia di minare la crescita futura della Germania. "According to the study, Germany is saving itself to death."


----------



## Miro (30 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il problema del default monetario è SEMPRE lo stesso.
> 
> Tutto bene se hai le risorse e lo spazio economico per poter "risalire".
> 
> ...



L'Italia ha delle risorse che altri Paesi si sognano di avere...l'autarchia totale magari non sarà possibile, ma volendo potremo creare un salvagente per uscire dall'euro senza grandi traumi...purtroppo vedo che ai nostri politici mancano le palle e la volontà di fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Giugno 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> L'Italia ha delle risorse che altri Paesi si sognano di avere...l'autarchia totale magari non sarà possibile, ma volendo potremo creare un salvagente per uscire dall'euro senza grandi traumi...purtroppo vedo che ai nostri politici mancano le palle e la volontà di fare una cosa del genere.



In Sud America con una singola cascata hanno soddisfatto l'intero fabbisogno energetico del Paraguay e circa il 25% di quello del Brasile. 

Se vogliamo parlare del patrimonio culturale, parliamone, ma non spariamole così grosse, su.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Ah, aggiungo un'altra cosa che penso di non aver ancora nominato: studio "Game theory and euro breakup risk premium" di BofA Merill Lynch del luglio 2012. Cosa dicono?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma a me sta bene, ma finiamo sempre per "scontrarci" sulla stessa cosa: siamo "sicuri" che la svalutazione della lira sarebbe quella?

Io ho grossi dubbi a riguardo. Seguo perfettamente il tuo discorso, ma quando si parla di macronumeri fare delle stime, per di più nel medio lungo termine, corrisponde ad avere una sfera di cristallo, imho eh.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> ma infatti se avessi letto la mia prima riga del commento avresti visto che ho scritto "per prima cosa dobbiamo uscire tutti dall' Euro e non solo l' Italia"
> in tutti questi anni abbiamo fatto fronte alla crisi con i nostri risparmi e stipendi che ancora erano dignitosi....
> il risultato è stato catastrofico economicamente. ma anche culturale (crescono le persone che non finiscono neppure le superiori) senza parlare delle prospettive future agghiaccianti!!
> 
> ...



Ma infatti nessuno (almeno, non io) critica uno "scioglimento" dell'Euro, anzi.


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2013)

Se il numero che esce è sempre quello il motivo è che i conti li fanno tutti allo stesso modo (PPP). La svalutazione la fa il mercato (cioè BofA e soci) che i conti li ha fatti così anche in passato e ti stanno dicendo che li fanno ancora così.

EDIT

Sia chiaro, uscire dall'euro e svalutare non ti permette di sederti in poltrona e goderti i miliardi che spuntano dagli alberi, dovremmo fare vent'anni di riforme solo per recuperare il gap che abbiamo accumulato con qualsiasi paese civile negli ultimi decenni ma, essendo impossibile riformare sotto le bombe (come si sta tentando di fare ora), meglio svalutare, tentare di dare una scossa all'economia e riformare*.

*Ma se l'economia riparte non fanno più le riforme! Molto probabile (ahimé), ma siccome non le fanno neanche quando non gira...


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Luglio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se il numero che esce è sempre quello il motivo è che i conti li fanno tutti allo stesso modo (PPP). La svalutazione la fa il mercato (cioè BofA e soci) che i conti li ha fatti così anche in passato e ti stanno dicendo che li fanno ancora così.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



Io sono certo della bontà dei calcoli, quello che mi convince "pochino" è il metodo.
Se prendi una società, da valutare, e usi per dire il discounted cash flow model e i multipli di mercato per valutarla, non ti usciranno gli stessi numeri, proprio perché ci sono trentamila variabili e metà dei dati che prendi per valutare sono "stime".


Io personalmente temo la svalutazione della lira come la peste, perché se ci affossiamo stavolta allora sì che si rischiano scenari apocalittici descritti da altri utenti, ma capisco perfettamente il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Solo (1 Luglio 2013)

Vabbè, ho capito che non ti convinco, vedremo come si evolve la situazione. 

BTW, la Croazia è appena entrata in Europa e sta già per beccarsi la procedura d'infrazione per deficit eccessivo. Eroi.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Luglio 2013)

A me è questo che fa paura quando si parla di uscire da soli:


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma infatti se avessi letto la mia prima riga del commento avresti visto che ho scritto "per prima cosa dobbiamo uscire tutti dall' Euro e non solo l' Italia"
> in tutti questi anni abbiamo fatto fronte alla crisi con i nostri risparmi e stipendi che ancora erano dignitosi....
> il risultato è stato catastrofico economicamente. ma anche culturale (crescono le persone che non finiscono neppure le superiori) senza parlare delle prospettive future agghiaccianti!!
> 
> ...


Manco gli USA hanno la sovranità monetaria... l'ultimo che c'ha provato a riaverla è stato Kennedy con l'ordine esecutivo 11110 e 5 mesi dopo c'ha rimesso le penne...

Uscire dall'euro significherebbe mettere un tampone al problema del debito pubblico...


----------



## Solo (13 Luglio 2013)

Credo proprio che i francesi e tutti gli altri che stanno comprando non si faranno grandi problemi per il costo dell'energia. Chiuderanno e delocalizzeranno, così non avremo più imprese ed il problema sarà risolto.

Pure i Turchi si comprano le aziende. Chissà come faranno senza l'euro, pagando con la loro monetina...


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Luglio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Credo proprio che i francesi e tutti gli altri che stanno comprando non si faranno grandi problemi per il costo dell'energia. Chiuderanno e delocalizzeranno, così non avremo più imprese ed il problema sarà risolto.
> 
> Pure i Turchi si comprano le aziende. Chissà come faranno senza l'euro, pagando con la loro monetina...



Scusa non sono riuscito a seguire il discorso.


----------



## Solo (13 Luglio 2013)

C'è solo grande rabbia per una classe politica di venduti che continua a perseverare nella distruzione e nella svendita del paese sostenendo questo progetto criminale.

Sono qui a sperare in un colpo di stato in Grecia o che il nano colleghi i puntini e faccia saltare il banco in Europa. Come diavolo ci hanno ridotto...


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Luglio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> C'è solo grande rabbia per una classe politica di venduti che continua a perseverare nella distruzione e nella svendita del paese sostenendo questo progetto criminale.
> 
> Sono qui a sperare in un colpo di stato in Grecia o che il nano colleghi i puntini e faccia saltare il banco in Europa. Come diavolo ci hanno ridotto...



Ti capisco


----------



## Solo (13 Luglio 2013)

Ah, leggo che adesso vogliono vendere pure ENI. Uno dei pochissimi gioielli che ci rimane. Benissimo, la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Luglio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ah, leggo che adesso vogliono vendere pure ENI. Uno dei pochissimi gioielli che ci rimane. Benissimo, la ciliegina sulla torta.



L'unica in perdita del mio portafoglio


----------



## runner (13 Luglio 2013)

ma scusate c' è ancora chi trading con la borsa che non ha più liquidità?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Luglio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ah, leggo che adesso vogliono vendere pure ENI. Uno dei pochissimi gioielli che ci rimane. Benissimo, la ciliegina sulla torta.



addirittura ENI? dai tra tutte vanno a vendere proprio la migliore?


----------



## Solo (13 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> addirittura ENI? dai tra tutte vanno a vendere proprio la migliore?


Eh, sai com'è... Lo statoitaliano bruttocattivoecorrotto con la liretta ha messo su una delle più grandi aziende petrolifere al mondo, guarda caso i tedeschi non ne hanno...


----------



## Solo (16 Luglio 2013)

L'UE vuole spendere 3,2 mln di soldi NOSTRI per creare un testata online per fare propaganda alle attività della commissione. Peggio dell'URSS.


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

dai ragazzi però bisogna ammettere che la crisi attuale è una crisi meramente di liquidità....

bisogna stampare moneta alla grande e fare in modo che le aziende riabbiano i mutui e i prestiti se no è un caos....ormai si parla solo ed esclusivamente che c' è la crisi come se fossimo nel dopo guerra, ma dopo un conflitto si deve ricostruire, qui si è bloccato il meccanismo e basta!!

purtroppo si sta tirando avanti senza capire il problema, ma è legato all' 80% alla liquidità e un buon 20% alla competitività (intesa come ammodernamento e vendita all' estero ad esempio)


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> *dai ragazzi però bisogna ammettere che la crisi attuale è una crisi meramente di liquidità....*
> 
> bisogna stampare moneta alla grande e fare in modo che le aziende riabbiano i mutui e i prestiti se no è un caos....ormai si parla solo ed esclusivamente che c' è la crisi come se fossimo nel dopo guerra, ma dopo un conflitto si deve ricostruire, qui si è bloccato il meccanismo e basta!!
> 
> purtroppo si sta tirando avanti senza capire il problema, ma è legato all' 80% alla liquidità e un buon 20% alla competitività (intesa come ammodernamento e vendita all' estero ad esempio)



In Italia fare una camicia di buona qualità costa 12-13 euro circa.
In Vietnam, 2,8.

In Italia fare un sedile per water (non chiedetemi come lo so) costa fra i 15 e i 18 euro.
In cina 7.

E posso andare avanti così per un bel po'.



La crisi NON è sulla liquidità. Chiaramente, soprattutto in fase iniziale, ha accentuato il fenomeno, ma la liquidità in un paio di anni si ripristina.


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In Italia fare una camicia di buona qualità costa 12-13 euro circa.
> In Vietnam, 2,8.
> 
> In Italia fare un sedile per water (non chiedetemi come lo so) costa fra i 15 e i 18 euro.
> ...



ma cosa significa...noi facciamo qualità e comunque siamo una nazione densamente popolata....

la liquidità è come l' olio nel motore se non lo metti non funziona nulla....tanto è vero che negli USA lo hanno capito e hanno stampato dollari ovunque


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma cosa significa...noi facciamo qualità e comunque siamo una nazione densamente popolata....
> 
> la liquidità è come l' olio nel motore se non lo metti non funziona nulla....tanto è vero che negli USA lo hanno capito e hanno stampato dollari ovunque



Chiedilo alla società tessile che sta fallendo o a quella dei sanitari se noi facciamo qualità e loro no.
Non parliamo di missili nucleari, parliamo di prodotti a basso contenuto tecnologico.
Oggigiorno il Far East e la Cina forniscono prodotti "terra terra" della medesima qualità di quelli italiani, anche grazie ai medesimi imprenditori italiani che sono andati là a produrre, facendosi fregare i disegni, i brevetti, i marchi.
Una volta che impari come si fa una cosa, hai il progetto, le materie prime sono le stesse (ma là costano meno), la manodopera (che là costa meno), puoi stampare tutta la carta che vuoi.


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Chiedilo alla società tessile che sta fallendo o a quella dei sanitari se noi facciamo qualità e loro no.
> Non parliamo di missili nucleari, parliamo di prodotti a basso contenuto tecnologico.
> Oggigiorno il Far East e la Cina forniscono prodotti "terra terra" della medesima qualità di quelli italiani, anche grazie ai medesimi imprenditori italiani che sono andati là a produrre, facendosi fregare i disegni, i brevetti, i marchi.
> Una volta che impari come si fa una cosa, hai il progetto, le materie prime sono le stesse (ma là costano meno), la manodopera (che là costa meno), puoi stampare tutta la carta che vuoi.



a parte che io ho detto che l' 80% del problema e come al solito tu estrapoli solo quello che ti pare per tirare l' acqua al tuo mulino...

secondariamente ci sono dei problemi di competitività molto grossi e della concorrenza sleale (se pensi solo a tutte le aziende di cinesi a prato illegali che producono a basso costo in Italia) 
io dico solo che tutti gli stati che erano in difficoltà di liquidità hanno stampato e creato dei nuovi circuiti di crescita economica che li hanno tirati fuori dalla crisi

io lavoro in un' azienda che fa qualità e i miei clienti sono in tutto il Mondo (o quasi) e pagano quello che dico io perchè siamo Italiani che sanno lavorare 
io non so bene che parametri guardi, ma senza soldi non si fa nulla e per tenere attivo un circuito economico devono esserci i soldi se no non funziona nulla (sia ciò che è competitivo sia ciò che non lo è)


----------



## Marilson (17 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> dai ragazzi però bisogna ammettere che la crisi attuale è una crisi meramente di liquidità....
> 
> bisogna stampare moneta alla grande e fare in modo che le aziende riabbiano i mutui e i prestiti se no è un caos....ormai si parla solo ed esclusivamente che c' è la crisi come se fossimo nel dopo guerra, ma dopo un conflitto si deve ricostruire, qui si è bloccato il meccanismo e basta!!
> 
> purtroppo si sta tirando avanti senza capire il problema, ma è legato all' 80% alla liquidità e un buon 20% alla competitività (intesa come ammodernamento e vendita all' estero ad esempio)



sarei tendenzialmente ancora filo-Euro, ma sto cominciando a perdere la pazienza. Stampare moneta ora sarebbe fondamentale per far ripartire la domanda di beni e servizi, ma sono le fottute banche che hanno in mano tutto. Se non instituiscono una specie di "ministero dell'economia" europeo tanto vale tornare alla lira. Il signoraggio in mano a pochi, stiamo arrivando alla fame.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> a parte che io ho detto che l' 80% del problema e come al solito tu estrapoli solo quello che ti pare per tirare l' acqua al tuo mulino...
> 
> secondariamente ci sono dei problemi di competitività molto grossi e della concorrenza sleale (se pensi solo a tutte le aziende di cinesi a prato illegali che producono a basso costo in Italia)
> io dico solo che tutti gli stati che erano in difficoltà di liquidità hanno stampato e creato dei nuovi circuiti di crescita economica che li hanno tirati fuori dalla crisi
> ...



Nessun mulino, tranquillo. 

Semplicemente, il tuo 80% è strainflazionato. Ma STRAinfalzionato.


Io ti dico quello che vedo ogni giorno (oggi ho chiuso una proposta di concordato preventivo di una società che fa mobili da cucina, e ne ho cominciata una che realizza infissi per finestre): tutti i prodotti a basso contenuto economico sono fatti IN oriente e costano la metà della metà della metà. Euro, o non Euro.
Non parlo di contraffazioni fatte da quattro cinesi a Prato, parlo di società che in Cina hanno capannoni da 50.000 metri quadri come ridere, che fatturano, come ridere, 90/100 milioni l'anno, e sono considerate "pulci", come dimensioni globali.

Parlo di sanitari, di tessile, di attrezzi da giardino, di imballaggi, di prodotti per l'edilizia, posate, scegli tu un settore qualsiasi che non sia altamente condizionato dalla tecnologia interna.
Un prodotto qualsiasi facilmente replicabile, là, NON E' una replica. Se usi materie prime scadenti, assembli male i pezzi, usi progetti scadenti, sì, fai una replica. 
Se realizzi un prodotto UGUALE in tutto e per tutto, tranne che nel prezzo, non è una replica. La "qualità" italiana può esserci in alcuni settori, ma in tutti quelli low tech sostanzialmente non esiste.

Poi, se vuoi, continuiamo a dire che il problema è la liquidità, ma è come dire che, se ti entra un ladro in casa e per sbaglio la incendia, il problema è il ladro.
Ho visto anche società che han chiuso semplicemente perché le banche non hanno più fornito respiro, ma il problema è a monte: tutte hanno un calo di fatturato. Ma TUTTE quelle che chiudono. Perché? Talvolta, il settore è in crisi (le librerie familiari non ce la fanno a competere, se uno vuole un libro oggi lo prende su internet, o va in mondadori/feltrinelli. Oppure i piccoli supermercati, non reggono più il confronto con Coop o Esselunga), ma il problema è sempre lo stesso: se il prodotto è valido, ma altrove costa meno, il consumatore lo cerca altrove. E se tu qui non puoi andare sotto un certo prezzo, se no vai in perdita, hai chiuso.

Delle ultime sette aziende che ho seguito personalmente nelle procedure concorsuali, 1 è fallita, 1 si è trasformata in una commerciale pura, e 4 sono in procinto di spostare la produzione in bulgaria/romania/est europa. Stessi prodotti, meno spese.
La fiat fa le auto in polonia e in italia, c'è differenza? Nessuna. Se non nel costo.


----------



## Solo (17 Luglio 2013)

Ovviamente il modo migliore per battere la concorrenza basata sul prezzo e competere sui mercati internazionali con una moneta troppo forte (20-30%) per la tua economia.

Oh wait.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Luglio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il modo migliore per battere la concorrenza basata sul prezzo e competere sui mercati internazionali con una moneta troppo forte (20-30%) per la tua economia.
> 
> Oh wait.



Ma dai Solo. Non veniamoci a raccontare che con la lira saremmo competitivi (anche perché, come già visto, vuol dire pagare di più TUTTO quello che ci serve per produrre) con Romania/Bulgaria/Repubblica Ceca/Polonia/Cina/Vietnam/Bangladesh/Indonesia/Brasile/Argentina. Cioè, non è che parliamo esattamente di quattro gatti.

E' ovvio che la liquidità manca e l'euro ci toglie respiro, ma i problemi GROSSI sono altrove.


----------



## Solo (17 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma dai Solo. Non veniamoci a raccontare che con la lira saremmo competitivi (anche perché, come già visto, vuol dire pagare di più TUTTO quello che ci serve per produrre) con Romania/Bulgaria/Repubblica Ceca/Polonia/Cina/Vietnam/Bangladesh/Indonesia/Brasile/Argentina. Cioè, non è che parliamo esattamente di quattro gatti.
> 
> E' ovvio che la liquidità manca e l'euro ci toglie respiro, ma i problemi GROSSI sono altrove.


Costo dell'energia? Costo del lavoro? Capita quando tassi tutto e di più per rincorrere i deliri psichedelici di Bruxelles. Burocrazia? C'era, come tutte il resto, anche vent'anni fa. Solo che c'era pure la Lira. 

E la produttività? Eh, certo. Ti cala il fatturato, le banche non ti danno un'euro e tu dovresti investire per migliorarla? Ma chi?

La produttività aumenta con la produzione. Se non vendi, e quindi non produci, la produttività non aumenterà mai.







Guarda caso ogni volta che abbiamo irrigidito o fissato il cambio le esportazioni hanno rallentato (ovvio, diventavano meno convenienti) e così la produttività e ciao competitività. 

E siccome non si può riformare sotto le bombe...


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Luglio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Costo dell'energia? Costo del lavoro? Capita quando tassi tutto e di più per rincorrere i deliri psichedelici di Bruxelles. Burocrazia? C'era, come tutte il resto, anche vent'anni fa. Solo che c'era pure la Lira.
> 
> E la produttività? Eh, certo. Ti cala il fatturato, le banche non ti danno un'euro e tu dovresti investire per migliorarla? Ma chi?
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto.
Solo che 20 anni fa Shanghai era un'accozzaglia di palafitte, l'India sfornava solo carne per i call center e il Brasile era una grande favela.

Il confronto non va fatto con i crucchi.



Faccio un esempio: uno dei migliori clienti dello studio realizza macchine per allevamento. Ha una società in Italia, e una in Brasile. Quella in Brasile è stata aperta 3 anni fa, l'italiana è in ballo circa da 30.

La società in Brasile, creata DAL NIENTE, con due noccioline (in sostanza, si è autofinanziata dal secondo anno), ha uno stabilimento grande 4 volte quello italiano, con una marginalità superiore del 15% (in aumento) e con un fatturato superiore a quello della nostrana.
Stessi, identici prodotti. Là costano meno, e la regione del Brasile in cui è collocata l'azienda ha, di fatto, REGALATO 20.000 metri quadri coperti più N mila scoperti alla società, solo per il fatto che PORTA LAVORO. L'euro/lira, in tutto questo, cosa cambierebbe?


----------



## Solo (18 Luglio 2013)

Sulle produzioni a basso livello tecnologico è ovvio che i paesi emergenti ci bastonano. Se sulle produzioni di medio-alto livello tecnologico ti fanno concorrenza di prezzo per competere devi avere la tua moneta, non l'euro, e innovare, e quindi vendere, e con l'euro non vendi. Poi l'euro non solo ci mette i bastoni tra le ruote mentre competiamo con gli emergenti, contro i quali la cosa migliore da fare e stringere i denti e aspettare i prossimi anni, ma con i nostri vicini di casa. Germania e Italia competono in vari settori, quanti miliardi di export gli stiamo regalando?

Ma poi siamo sempre lì, quali sono i modi per riguadagnare la competitività rispetto ai tedeschi? Svalutare o tagliare i salari. Mi pare sia abbastanza chiaro il risultato drammatico della seconda ricetta.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Luglio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sulle produzioni a basso livello tecnologico è ovvio che i paesi emergenti ci bastonano. Se sulle produzioni di medio-alto livello tecnologico ti fanno concorrenza di prezzo per competere devi avere la tua moneta, non l'euro, e innovare, e quindi vendere, e con l'euro non vendi. Poi l'euro non solo ci mette i bastoni tra le ruote mentre competiamo con gli emergenti, contro i quali la cosa migliore da fare e stringere i denti e aspettare i prossimi anni, ma con i nostri vicini di casa. Germania e Italia competono in vari settori, quanti miliardi di export gli stiamo regalando?
> 
> Ma poi siamo sempre lì, quali sono i modi per riguadagnare la competitività rispetto ai tedeschi? Svalutare o tagliare i salari. Mi pare sia abbastanza chiaro il risultato drammatico della seconda ricetta.



Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## runner (18 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi secondo me più o meno diciamo tutti la stessa cosa io forse sono abituato a vedere le cose non tanto con dei grafici ma parlando con moltissime persone e ad analizzare da dove è partito il problema....

voi potete parlare all' infinito di competitività e di costi, ma il vero nodo è che le banche Italiane hano comprato (facendosi fregare) tantissimi titoli tossici e dovendo ripianare i bilanci non se la sono più sentita di dare soldi alle aziende (hanno spostato l' attenzione dall' economia reale a quella della finanza) e da lì è iniziato tutto....

ricordo che pure la cina ha avuto problemi di liquidità all' inizio....
alla fine la Fiat se ne andrà in America e non mi sembra che sia la polonia, la cina o l' india per i discorsi che fate voi!!
Se volete rilanciare l' economia in Italia si devono fare 800000000000 cose tra cui tagliare il cuneo fiscale e non gli stipendi, abbassare l' IVA e non aumentarla, creare un' università che prepari al lavoro e non il contrario, ma per primissima cosa da fare in due giorni è stampare moneta da dare sotto forma di mutui alle aziende non colluse con la mafia!!

se no cari miei si parla e parla ma non si arriva da nessuna parte


----------



## Solo (18 Luglio 2013)

Il problema della banche italiane non sono i titoli tossici.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi secondo me più o meno diciamo tutti la stessa cosa io forse sono abituato a vedere le cose non tanto con dei grafici ma parlando con moltissime persone e ad analizzare da dove è partito il problema....
> 
> voi potete parlare all' infinito di competitività e di costi, ma il vero nodo è che le banche Italiane hano comprato (facendosi fregare) tantissimi titoli tossici e dovendo ripianare i bilanci non se la sono più sentita di dare soldi alle aziende (hanno spostato l' attenzione dall' economia reale a quella della finanza) e da lì è iniziato tutto....
> 
> ...



Runner non stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa comunque


----------



## runner (18 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Runner non stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa comunque



per certi versi no ma per altri si.....

che ci voglia più competitività e che si debba fare qualcosa si, lo stiamo dicendo tutti....è come farlo che io ho un' idea più pratica di altri 

non era riferito solo a te il discorso


----------



## Solo (19 Luglio 2013)

Olè, Saccomanni: non escludo cessioni quote Eni, Enel e Finmeccanica per ridurre il debito.

Traditore.


----------



## Solo (20 Luglio 2013)

I piddini che si fanno sorpassare a sinistra da Salvini, Salvini.


----------



## Solo (22 Luglio 2013)

​

Booom.


----------



## Solo (31 Luglio 2013)

Uppo il topic per far capire ancora una volta in che razza di mani siamo. Circa una settimana fa il WSJ si è occupato nuovamente dell'Olanda.

Non c'è molto di nuovo da dire in realtà







Debito *PRIVATO *che ha raggiunto livelli insostenibili con il settore privato occupato nel deleveraging ed i governanti che da buoni euristi invece di sostenere la domanda (come negli USA) fanno austerity sparando con un bazooka contro l'economia. I risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Un continente condannato al declino per colpa di quattro eurocrati impazziti, mamma mia.


----------



## Solo (31 Luglio 2013)

Ma Almunia, che oggi rompe le palle su MPS, dov'era quando gli olandesi espropriavano i bondholder di SNS? E quando la Germania ha salvato Commerzbank? Solito eurocrate zerbino.


----------



## Solo (1 Agosto 2013)

Intanto l'IMF bastona ancora l'Europa, tedeschi in primis, perché (incredibile ma vero), la Grecia 'gna fa (ma neanche il Portogallo, BTW). 

E i soldi prestati alla Grecia non torneranno MAI indietro, checché ne pensino gli elettori tedeschi che (come gli altri, noi compresi) pagheranno un conto salato, implosione o non implosione dell'eurozona.


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

comunque stanno tutti attendendo le elezioni crucche mi sa.....


----------



## Solo (2 Agosto 2013)

Come se cambiasse qualcosa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Se la situazione si sta avviando al collasso, non credi che prima o poi gli stati del sud Europa molleranno la Germania? D'altronde è l'unica, almeno a quanto ho capito, che sta traendo benefici da quest'euro.


----------



## Solo (3 Agosto 2013)

Oh, eccoli qui, che gettano la maschera. IMF: la Spagna tagli i salari del 10% per aumentare l'occupazione.

Visto? Tutto come previsto. Non puoi svalutare la moneta, devi svalutare il lavoro. Si sapeva. Nei prossimi mesi toccherà a noi.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oh, eccoli qui, che gettano la maschera. IMF: la Spagna tagli i salari del 10% per aumentare l'occupazione.
> 
> Visto? Tutto come previsto. Non puoi svalutare la moneta, devi svalutare il lavoro. Si sapeva. Nei prossimi mesi toccherà a noi.



da noi il lavoro è già stato svalutato.....


----------



## Solo (3 Agosto 2013)

Ma non basta ancora.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma non basta ancora.



ma se non lavora nessuno....


----------



## Solo (3 Agosto 2013)

Appunto. Ci penserà la disoccupazione ad abbattere i salari.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Appunto. Ci penserà la disoccupazione ad abbattere i salari.



ma manca il lavoro, le commesse, gli ordini e i posti di lavoro.....non è una speculazione sui salari quella in atto....

nella mia azienda se uno prende poco si taglia qualcosa e lo si eguaglia agli altri, nessuno vuole sottopagare nessuno, ma mancano le opportunità!!


----------



## Solo (3 Agosto 2013)

Sul fatto che manchi la domanda siamo d'accordo. 

Il taglio dei salari invece deriva dal fatto che il sistema Italia non è più competitivo, e con l'euro l'unico modo per recuperare competitività è quello.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che manchi la domanda siamo d'accordo.
> 
> Il taglio dei salari invece deriva dal fatto che il sistema Italia non è più competitivo, e con l'euro l'unico modo per recuperare competitività è quello.



si così ancora meno capacità di spesa.....
poi dipende se parliamo di chi guadagna più di 3.000 euro ed è single allora ci sta ma chi ne prende 1.400 e ha due fgli mi sembra un massacro e anche per chi ha mutui oppure è stato appena assunto a 500 euro al mese....

secondariamente vanno abbassate le tasse sul lavoro magari...


----------



## Solo (3 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si così ancora meno capacità di spesa.....
> poi dipende se parliamo di chi guadagna più di 3.000 euro ed è single allora ci sta ma chi ne prende 1.400 e ha due fgli mi sembra un massacro e anche per chi ha mutui oppure è stato appena assunto a 500 euro al mese....
> 
> secondariamente vanno abbassate le tasse sul lavoro magari...


Ma guarda che io non sono mica favorevole eh? 

Semplicemente è quello che ci aspetta con l'euro.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io non sono mica favorevole eh?
> 
> Semplicemente è quello che ci aspetta con l'euro.



bella zio lo avevo intuito.... 

io infatti sono per un' uscita di tutti gli stati Europei dall' Euro!!


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oh, eccoli qui, che gettano la maschera. IMF: la Spagna tagli i salari del 10% per aumentare l'occupazione.
> 
> Visto? Tutto come previsto. Non puoi svalutare la moneta, devi svalutare il lavoro. Si sapeva. Nei prossimi mesi toccherà a noi.



Vero.
Ma dal mio punto di vista è "meritato".
Anche perché, ipotizzando pure di avere sovranità monetaria e di non dipendere dall'estero, la scala mobile è un trucco.

La verità è che per decenni noi italiani abbiamo vissuto al di sopra delle nostre possibilità. Imho.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se la situazione si sta avviando al collasso, non credi che prima o poi gli stati del sud Europa molleranno la Germania? D'altronde è l'unica, almeno a quanto ho capito, che sta traendo benefici da quest'euro.



quoto Splendidi...all'inizio anche Francia e Olanda andavano bene con l'euro...voi che ne capite di più che cosa dite?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oh, eccoli qui, che gettano la maschera. IMF: la Spagna tagli i salari del 10% per aumentare l'occupazione.
> 
> Visto? Tutto come previsto. Non puoi svalutare la moneta, devi svalutare il lavoro. Si sapeva. Nei prossimi mesi toccherà a noi.



quindi taglieranno salari pure quì? ma poi in che senso...tagliano tutto a raffica?


----------



## Solo (4 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi taglieranno salari pure quì? ma poi in che senso...tagliano tutto a raffica?


Se l'azienda ti dice che non ce la fa più e ti chiede un sacrificio cosa fai? Accetti, altrimenti resti disoccupato. Se sei disoccupato e trovi un lavoro con uno stipendio indecente cosa fai? Accetti, altrimenti resti disoccupato. Come detto ci pensa la disoccupazione a demolire gli stipendi.


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Ma dal mio punto di vista è "meritato".
> Anche perché, ipotizzando pure di avere sovranità monetaria e di non dipendere dall'estero, la scala mobile è un trucco.
> 
> La verità è che per decenni noi italiani abbiamo vissuto al di sopra delle nostre possibilità. Imho.


Sono daccordo.Ma lo sai cosa ti rispondono??è un video di 5 minuti


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo.Ma lo sai cosa ti rispondono??è un video di 5 minuti



Mentalità giusta, e diversa. Ma io non vedo nessuno, nel video, "vivere meglio di quel che potrebbe".

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> *Se l'azienda ti dice che non ce la fa più e ti chiede un sacrificio cosa fai?* Accetti, altrimenti resti disoccupato. Se sei disoccupato e trovi un lavoro con uno stipendio indecente cosa fai? Accetti, altrimenti resti disoccupato. Come detto ci pensa la disoccupazione a demolire gli stipendi.



Niente. Ci pensa il sindacato a non farti fare sacrifici. Così ti diverti in cassa integrazione insieme a tutti gli altri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se l'azienda ti dice che non ce la fa più e ti chiede un sacrificio cosa fai? Accetti, altrimenti resti disoccupato. Se sei disoccupato e trovi un lavoro con uno stipendio indecente cosa fai? Accetti, altrimenti resti disoccupato. Come detto ci pensa la disoccupazione a demolire gli stipendi.



si ovvio...ma possibile che tagliano pure i stipendi dei privati? mi sembra che non potrebbero...forse solo i dipendenti statali


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ovvio...ma possibile che tagliano pure i stipendi dei privati? mi sembra che non potrebbero...forse solo i dipendenti statali



Adesso sta avvenendo.
Quando ci provarono Monti e Berlusconi, i giudici si misero di traverso dichiarandolo incostituzionale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Adesso sta avvenendo.
> Quando ci provarono Monti e Berlusconi, i giudici si misero di traverso dichiarandolo incostituzionale.



e quindi tagliano anche ai privati?


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2013)

la storia di tagliare gli stipendi e pensioni è una storia vecchia come non so cosa.....
invece di canalizzare gli investimenti in cose produttive e giuste si preferisce fare affari con mafiosi e gente senza scrupoli.....
basterebbe fare le cose con un po' di giudizio e tutti staremmo meglio e gli stipendi sarebbero più che alti!!

conosco piuttosto bene tre aziende ad esempio che fanno tre cose molto virtuose e che gli ha permesso di essere competitive e in utile da tanti anni....

la prima ha introdotto il min e max nei salari (minimo 1.000 euro pe run neo assunto e max 5.000 per il dirigente top) l' effetto è che il reddito minimo reale per un neo assunto è di 1.200 euro e non ci sono stranezze

la seconda ha deciso di puntare moltissimo su internet e ha sviluppato un ufficio che segue benissimo le vendite anche con l' estero (diminuiti i costi e creato nuovo business)

la terza che opera nell' edilizia (settore in crisi da anni) si è riconvertita (spendendo molto devo ammettere) facendo solo strutture ecocompatibili o ristrutturazioni green (risparmio e recupero della ristrutturazioni)

questo che significa?
che i soldi vanno saputi spendere e non si devono solo fare dei tagli che non fanno altro che peggiorare la situazione!!
ok in un primo momento taglio netto ai costi superflui e alle esagerazioni, ma subito dopo o nuovi investimenti intelligenti oppure nuove strategie organizzative....
stessa cosa può fare benissimo una nazione, se solo agissero nell' interesse di tutti


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e quindi tagliano anche ai privati?


Ma per i privati non è che fanno una legge eh? Ci pensa la disoccupazione, come ho scritto qualche post fa.


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2013)

per i privati si fara tutto da solo... per dire e piu difficile farlo per i dipendenti dello stato.


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2013)

Appunto...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma per i privati non è che fanno una legge eh? Ci pensa la disoccupazione, come ho scritto qualche post fa.



sisi ora ho capito...


----------



## Solo (6 Agosto 2013)

FMI alla Francia:"...chiudere il gap tra costo del lavoro e produttività...". E come fai? O diminuisci i salari o aumenti la produttività, ma siccome la produttività non aumenta dall'oggi al domani... infatti due righe più sotto scrivono che "per via del fatto che il gap è troppo ampio per essere chiuso solo da aumenti di produttività e maggiore flessibilità potrebbe essere necessario un aggiustamento dei salari".

Siamo sempre lì, non si scappa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> FMI alla Francia:"...chiudere il gap tra costo del lavoro e produttività...". E come fai? O diminuisci i salari o aumenti la produttività, ma siccome la produttività non aumenta dall'oggi al domani... infatti due righe più sotto scrivono che "per via del fatto che il gap è troppo ampio per essere chiuso solo da aumenti di produttività e maggiore flessibilità potrebbe essere necessario un aggiustamento dei salari".
> 
> Siamo sempre lì, non si scappa.



quindi pure i Francesi stanno andà a zampe pe l'aria?


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Agosto 2013)

Io continuo a sostenere che questo aspetto della crisi non ha a che vedere con l'euro.

Con il franco, la lira e il Marco non diventiamo competitivi con i cinesi, i brasiliani, gli indiani, i vietnamiti etc etc etc.


----------



## James Watson (7 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io continuo a sostenere che questo aspetto della crisi non ha a che vedere con l'euro.
> 
> Con il franco, la lira e il Marco non diventiamo competitivi con i cinesi, i brasiliani, gli indiani, i vietnamiti etc etc etc.



Non sono un economista ma quoto e condivido pienamente. Si sta cercando di ridurre il problema della competitività internazionale in termini semplicistici, forse per evitare di affrontare veramente tutto quello che ci sarebbe da fare per recuperare un po' di terreno rispetto agli altri paesi in termini di crescita.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io continuo a sostenere che questo aspetto della crisi non ha a che vedere con l'euro.
> 
> Con il franco, la lira e il Marco non diventiamo competitivi con i cinesi, i brasiliani, gli indiani, i vietnamiti etc etc etc.



il problema e che per diventare competitivi con loro non ci sono molte possibilita... o andiamo a lavorare gratis o aspettiamo 30-40 anni...

se si continua cosi tra 30 anni saremmo noi i cinesi di turno... che lavorano 15 ore al giorno per 5 €... e il loro livello di vita sara piu o meno come il nostro livello OGGI.

assurdo.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non sono un economista ma quoto e condivido pienamente. Si sta cercando di ridurre il problema della competitività internazionale in termini semplicistici, forse per evitare di affrontare veramente tutto quello che ci sarebbe da fare per recuperare un po' di terreno rispetto agli altri paesi in termini di crescita.


Ma chi lo nega? Lo vede anche un marziano che a questo paese servono 30 anni di riforme.

Solo che si continua (giustamente) a parlare di cinesi, brasiliani, ecc. ecc. dimenticandosi però che i nostri principali competitor rimangono quelli aldilà delle Alpi, ai quali stiamo regalando miliardi di export solo per il fatto di tenerci l'euro, cioè una cosa che comunque finirà in pezzi e che secondo dopo secondo ci uccide. Per non parlare poi dei consumi che l'euro ci obbliga a ridurre (ciao ciao PIL) per non mandare in rosso la bilancia commerciale...


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Agosto 2013)

Solo tu credi nella teoria (comunemente non più accettata) tale per cui la ricchezza mondiale e' costituita da "X" e quel che si può fare al più e' distribuirla? È pura curiosità.


----------



## Solo (10 Agosto 2013)

No.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> FMI alla Francia:"...chiudere il gap tra costo del lavoro e produttività...". E come fai? O diminuisci i salari o aumenti la produttività, ma siccome la produttività non aumenta dall'oggi al domani... infatti due righe più sotto scrivono che "per via del fatto che il gap è troppo ampio per essere chiuso solo da aumenti di produttività e maggiore flessibilità potrebbe essere necessario un aggiustamento dei salari".
> 
> Siamo sempre lì, non si scappa.



E te credo,in Francia hanno le 35 ore e 47 gg di ferie l'anno,QUARANTESETTE


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> No.



Qualche dettaglio in più?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E te credo,in Francia hanno le 35 ore e 47 gg di ferie l'anno,QUARANTESETTE



E come un AFC sicuramente saprà, hanno anche l'ecole mega inciucio del "volemose bene"


----------



## Solo (11 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Qualche dettaglio in più?


La ricchezza mondiale è un grande torta, che fortunatamente ha ancora margini per crescere e diventare più grande. Per mangiare la tua fetta di torta devi prima correre su un tapis roulant. Mano a mano che nuovi paesi entrano sulla scena globale per sperare di mantenere la tua fetta (almeno in valore assoluto), devi correre più veloce.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> La ricchezza mondiale è un grande torta, che fortunatamente ha ancora margini per crescere e diventare più grande. Per mangiare la tua fetta di torta devi prima correre su un tapis roulant. Mano a mano che nuovi paesi entrano sulla scena globale per sperare di mantenere la tua fetta (almeno in valore assoluto), devi correre più veloce.



Mi interessa soprattutto il concetto di "ingrandire la torta"


----------



## Solo (11 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi interessa soprattutto il concetto di "ingrandire la torta"


Sviluppo tecnologico principalmente, poi aumenti di produttività, nascita di nuovi mercati...


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Agosto 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E te credo,in Francia hanno le 35 ore e 47 gg di ferie l'anno,QUARANTESETTE



La stavo sparando grossa

Ma gli italiani fanno davvero più ferie degli altri? | Linkiesta.it,vedere commento utente _mtrele_

Sembrerebbe che siano più di 40 considerano degli ipotetici giorni in più (qualcuno può confermare?) tenendo in conto l'orario di lavoro ridotto


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2013)

BTW se qualcuno è interessato il 23 settembre viene presentato a Roma il Manifesto di Solidarietà Europea. 

EDIT: Ho appena scoperto che Letta scrisse anni fa un libro:"Euro sì. Morire per Maastricht". Ne pago due di IMU per levarmelo di torno.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sviluppo tecnologico principalmente, poi aumenti di produttività, nascita di nuovi mercati...



Perfetto.sviluppo tecnologico.

Ma tu non stai ingrandendo la torta. La stai rendendo più buona.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Perfetto.sviluppo tecnologico.
> 
> Ma tu non stai ingrandendo la torta. La stai rendendo più buona.


----------



## Solo (12 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Perfetto.sviluppo tecnologico.
> 
> Ma tu non stai ingrandendo la torta. La stai rendendo più buona.


Non necessariamente, possono anche ingrandirla.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non necessariamente, possono anche ingrandirla.



Eh no no, attenzione bene. Qui si gioca tutto il ragionamento. Lo sviluppo tecnologico crea benessere, mica ricchezza.


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2013)

Quindi internet, o i pc, secondo te hanno creato soltanto benessere e non ricchezza?


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Quindi internet, o i pc, secondo te hanno creato soltanto benessere e non ricchezza?



Secondo me si, perché se Tizio prima aveva 100 euro e poteva spenderli nella radio, ora può si spenderli nel pc, ma sempre 100 euro ha.
Le innovazioni hanno creato posti di lavoro? Si. Però bisogna tenere conto che la demografia mondiale e' cambiata, e che per ogni innovazione tecnologica ci sono anche settori che muoiono e lasciano disoccupazione.

Opinioni mie eh, mica vangelo, anzi, i professori di economia politica la pensano come te.


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Secondo me si, perché se Tizio prima aveva 100 euro e poteva spenderli nella radio, ora può si spenderli nel pc, ma sempre 100 euro ha.
> Le innovazioni hanno creato posti di lavoro? Si. Però bisogna tenere conto che la demografia mondiale e' cambiata, e che per ogni innovazione tecnologica ci sono anche settori che muoiono e lasciano disoccupazione.
> 
> Opinioni mie eh, mica vangelo, anzi, i professori di economia politica la pensano come te.


Certo, infatti il punto è se i lavori distrutti dalla tecnologica sono stati più che compensati da quelli creati. Comunque non ne so molto, l'argomento è molto interessante, è un peccato che io non abbia tempo di approfondirlo al momento.


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2013)

Intanto la sinistra italiana si fa superare pure da Alemanno, complimenti. 







Intanto oggi l'Istat rivede al ribasso il PIL, la famosa "ripresa" (delle boiate).


----------



## Solo (11 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2013)

Sembra che Bini Smaghi nel suo ultimo libro ("Morire di Austerità") abbia sganciato delle bombe mica da ridere.

Sul suo blog sul Telegraph, Ambrose Evans-Pritchad rivela che nel libro Bini Smaghi narra ad esempio che Berlusconi nell'ottobre/novembre 2011 ha minacciato di lasciare l'euro, parlandone con alcuni governi europei (probabilmente Francia e Germania), e poi è stato mandato a casa.

La Merkel era convinta di poter cacciare la Grecia senza tanti problemi fino all'autunno del 2012, poi gli hanno spiegato che sarebbe collassato tutto e ha cambiato idea.

Conferma che la Bundesbank rischia perdite sugli oltre 500 miliardi di crediti verso le banche centrali dei PIIGS per via del demenziale sistema Target2, e quindi l'uscita anche di un paese minore farebbe saltare tutto per aria.

Insomma, proprio un bel quadretto. Democracy is overrated.


----------



## runner (17 Settembre 2013)

allora a che punto siamo?


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2013)

puntata di ieri di PresaDiretta fantastica. 
Anch'io ormai sono più che convinto che uscire dall'euro sia la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Solo (17 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> allora a che punto siamo?


Tu vedi miglioramenti?


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2013)

> BRUSSELS - A senior French minister launched a broadside at Angela Merkel on Wednesday (18 September), accusing the German government of seeking an unfair advantage by keeping domestic wages artificially low.
> 
> Speaking during an interview with BBC news, Benoit Hamon, France's social affairs minister, accused Germany of "pitting workers at seven euros against those who earn 10, 11 or 14 an hour," adding that he wanted to "play fair with an economic model that isn't based on a competition of who can pay workers the least."



Se ne sono accorti solo adesso?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se ne sono accorti solo adesso?



cioè


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cioè


Cioè cosa?

Paper della banca centra polacca:"Controlled dismantlement of the Eurozone: A proposal for a New European Monetary System and a new role for the European Central Bank"

Devono spiegarci LORO, che non sono neanche nell'euro, come fare. Mamma mia, come siamo messi.

P.S. Questo è l'_abstract_, molto interessante.



> In Kawalec and Pytlarczyk (2013), we argue that the single European currency constitutes a serious threat to the European Union and the Single European Market, and we propose a controlled dismantlement of the Eurozone. In this paper, we undertake a deeper analysis ofthe measures which would minimize the risks throughout the process of the Eurozone dismantlement and contribute to rebuilding confidence in the future of Europe.
> 
>  The dismantlement should be the result of a consensual decision to replace the euro with an
> alternative system of currency coordination.
> ...


----------



## Tobi (23 Settembre 2013)

Mi prendevate tutti per pazzo quando aprii questo topic. Quedto sistema monetario nel giro di 5 anni massimo, crollerà. Poi che sia bene o un male è tutto da verificare . La germania presto prenderà una sola epocale


----------



## runner (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Mi prendevate tutti per pazzo quando aprii questo topic. Quedto sistema monetario nel giro di 5 anni massimo, crollerà. Poi che sia bene o un male è tutto da verificare . La germania presto prenderà una sola epocale



vai tranquillo prendevano per pazzo pure me quando dicevo che l' euro serve solo alla germania e che avrebbe affondato (o quasi) tutti gli altri....

i report bancari sulla tenuta dell' euro sono pessimi perchè in pratica vogliono tenersi i soldi nei loro forzieri per ripianare le schifezze dei vari buchi che hanno fatto negli ultimi 5 anni....

una frase che mi ha colpito di un' intervista a un ex intermediario è la seguente "se ti siedi attorno a un tavolo per fare business con dei fondi e non hai ancora capito chi è il pollo, allora il pollo sei tu" e a me sembra che a quel tavolo i banchieri europei si siano seduti con gli americani e gli asiatici 5 anni fa....

a mio avviso una banca deve essere territoriale e al massimo un paio di banche d' affari per ridurre la speculazione mondiale....

oggi come oggi converrebbe a tutti uscire dall' euro e avere una classe dirigente rinnovata e di brava gente non come adesso (anche se direte che ho appena affermato una cosa ovvia io rispondo che con le menzogne siamo arrivati a questo punto)


----------



## Tobi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pero un litro di benzina lo andresti a pagare 20.000. Ovviamente la tua moneta si svaluterebbe di brutto ecco perche non sarei favorevole al default finanziario. Tutti i risparmi di una vita andrebbero bruciati in un istante... ad esempio 50.000 euro diverrebbero 25 milioni di lire invece di 100.000 di lire. 
Non vorrei dire una cavolata ma lo scenario dovrebbe esser questo


----------



## Zetton (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao a tutti sono "nuovo". ^__^ Tra virgolette perchè vi seguo dal 2010, sul vecchio forum scrivevo ogni tanto.
Cmq sia, volevo fare una richiesta.
Faccio una lunga premessa: secondo me la più grande falla nel concetto di democrazia in Italia sta nella totale assenza nel piano didattico del sistema scolastico di lezioni sulla politica e su tutta l'economia che ci gira attorno. Intendo dire che la stragrande maggioranza dei cittadini, ossia tutti quelli che non hanno una laurea in economia e giù di lì, vota questo o quel politico in base all'apparenza proprio perchè non ha modo di distinguere le liste serie da quelle che propongono manovre irrealizzabili. Insomma tutti possono votare sì, ma a caso. Le possibilità di informazione dettagliata da fonti ""super partes"" sono scarse (le cose più interessanti le ho trovate qui, ed è un forum di calcio) e per esempio di queste 19 pagine, io che ho 19 anni, sono riuscito a seguire il 30% del discorso (ok inflazione svalutazione etc ma quando si parla di grafici e robe del genere vuoto).
Tuttavia questo discorso mi interessa e potrebbe influire molto sul mio prossimo voto, volevo sapere se era possibilie avere una spiegazione "for dummies" riguardo la possibilità o meno di uscire dall'euro, in particolare mi rivolgo a [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION], di cui leggendovi sempre ho grandissima stima in questo ambito, e di [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] che mi sembra molto preparato.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Ottobre 2013)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti sono "nuovo". ^__^ Tra virgolette perchè vi seguo dal 2010, sul vecchio forum scrivevo ogni tanto.
> Cmq sia, volevo fare una richiesta.
> Faccio una lunga premessa: secondo me la più grande falla nel concetto di democrazia in Italia sta nella totale assenza nel piano didattico del sistema scolastico di lezioni sulla politica e su tutta l'economia che ci gira attorno. Intendo dire che la stragrande maggioranza dei cittadini, ossia tutti quelli che non hanno una laurea in economia e giù di lì, vota questo o quel politico in base all'apparenza proprio perchè non ha modo di distinguere le liste serie da quelle che propongono manovre irrealizzabili. Insomma tutti possono votare sì, ma a caso. Le possibilità di informazione dettagliata da fonti ""super partes"" sono scarse (le cose più interessanti le ho trovate qui, ed è un forum di calcio) e per esempio di queste 19 pagine, io che ho 19 anni, sono riuscito a seguire il 30% del discorso (ok inflazione svalutazione etc ma quando si parla di grafici e robe del genere vuoto).
> Tuttavia questo discorso mi interessa e potrebbe influire molto sul mio prossimo voto, volevo sapere se era possibilie avere una spiegazione "for dummies" riguardo la possibilità o meno di uscire dall'euro, in particolare mi rivolgo a [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION], di cui leggendovi sempre ho grandissima stima in questo ambito, e di [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] che mi sembra molto preparato.



Anzitutto grazie della considerazione. Ed è un piacere vedere un giovane che prima di votare cerca di informarsi circa cosa scegliere, realmente.
Detto questo, visto che hai già letto il discorso, immagino saprai già che io e Solo la pensiamo diversamente circa la questione Euro.
Quel che è certo è che, oggi (e penso che su questo saremo tutti d'accordo) si starebbe meglio (secondo me poco, secondo altri, molto) se ogni nazione europea avesse la sua valuta.
Una volta fatta questa premessa, è complesso uscire dall'euro. Credo che la via più realistica (o, se vogliamo, meno irrealistica) sia quella di uno scioglimento in toto, piuttosto che la fuoriuscita di un singolo grande Paese (quelli piccoli avrebbero delle chances in più). E' comunque un percorso molto lungo, che richiederebbe anni. Forse un paio di decenni. E per allora o saremo diventati una semplice località turistica dei paesi emergenti (a questo punto direi emersi) oppure ne saremo usciti, semplicemente meno monopolisti nel mondo.

Parere da profano, comunque.

Un consiglio: tu fatti una tua idea. Io ho fatto 5 anni di economia, vivo tutti i giorni i mercati, e la penso in un modo. Altri hanno seguito il mio medesimo percorso, e la pensano in maniera diametralmente opposta. L'economia in generale è un divenire continuo. La macroeconomia, è un organismo vivente su cui pesano infinite variabili.
Sapere dove saranno collocati economicamente i paesi fra 10/15 anni vuol dire essere Dio. Diffida quindi da chi crede che la verità sia scolpita nel granito.


----------



## Zetton (7 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Anzitutto grazie della considerazione. Ed è un piacere vedere un giovane che prima di votare cerca di informarsi circa cosa scegliere, realmente.
> Detto questo, visto che hai già letto il discorso, immagino saprai già che io e Solo la pensiamo diversamente circa la questione Euro.
> Quel che è certo è che, oggi (e penso che su questo saremo tutti d'accordo) si starebbe meglio (secondo me poco, secondo altri, molto) se ogni nazione europea avesse la sua valuta.
> Una volta fatta questa premessa, è complesso uscire dall'euro. Credo che la via più realistica (o, se vogliamo, meno irrealistica) sia quella di uno scioglimento in toto, piuttosto che la fuoriuscita di un singolo grande Paese (quelli piccoli avrebbero delle chances in più). E' comunque un percorso molto lungo, che richiederebbe anni. Forse un paio di decenni. E per allora o saremo diventati una semplice località turistica dei paesi emergenti (a questo punto direi emersi) oppure ne saremo usciti, semplicemente meno monopolisti nel mondo.
> ...


Attualmente la pensiamo allo stesso modo mi è parso di capire, solo che per come è andata alle ultime elezioni sarebbe un voto "buttato" alle prossime. 
Cmq fin qui ci sono, in sostanza o si torna alla Lira o si svaluta il costo del lavoro, e per l'infarinatura che ho la seconda non ha mai giovato. L'uscita dall'Euro sembra quindi una scelta obbligata, solo che da che mondo è mondo ognuno pensa per sè e finchè gli altri big non sono nella nostra stessa condizione, e non credo lo siano, un'uscita di massa penso sia difficile. L'uscita della sola Italia, leggevo, è difficile per i tempi di recupero verso le concorrenti, si parlava di 20 anni di riforme, e causerebbe danni economici alla Germania (ripeto, questo mi pare di avere capito). In altri topic tu dubitavi che il M5S avesse effettivamente le carte in regola per condurci fuori dalla moneta europea, è così o c'è speranza? Perchè ripeto la scelta mi sembra obbligata da quello che dite, e i numeri per farlo li hanno solo loro...


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Ottobre 2013)

Coi cinque stelle l'unica speranza è quella di emigrare


----------



## O Animal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Purtroppo l'euro è un'arma a doppio taglio e l'idea di uscirne non dovrebbe essere presa con la leggerezza di cui spesso se ne parla...

Partirei dai contro:
- Se l'Italia uscisse vi sarebbe un'importante svalutazione della moneta con un conseguente crollo dei valori dei capitali che comporterebbe un'immediata fuga di capitali dal bel paese;
- Il rapporto debito pubblico/pil finirebbe sulle stelle visto che i possessori dei titoli di stato non accetterebbero una conversione con una moneta che vale di meno, perciò il tesoro dovrebbe continuare a pagare i debiti in euro contro un pil in una moneta che varrebbe molto meno;
- Aumento del costo delle importazioni, siamo grandi importatori di materie prime (per lo più gas e petrolio) perciò una moneta più debole aumenterebbe le spese allo stato e quindi ai cittadini;
- La svalutazione della moneta comporterebbe un'impennata dell'inflazione con un conseguente aumento dei costi di tutti i prodotti ed un probabile aumento dei tassi di interesse che inibirebbero ancor di più le possibilità di finanziamento delle imprese e dei privati.

I pro:
- la svalutazione della moneta potrebbe ridare uno slancio alle esportazioni ed un ritorno delle imprese italiane alla competitività internazionale;
- la possibilità di decidere il nostro destino senza i paletti dell'Europa, i governi potrebbero dare maggiori incentivi alla crescita riducendo le tasse e dando maggiori fondi alle aziende.

Dal mio punta di vista i pro non sono abbastanza forti per vincere sui contro, anche perché nessun governo è mai stato in grado di gestire in maniera lungimirante gli aspetti macroeconomici e di crescita del nostro paese. 
In altre parole rischieremmo di ritrovarci in una situazione di gran lunga peggiore di quella attuale.

Sarebbe invece più interessante analizzare un'eventuale uscita della Germania dall'euro.

E' evidente che l'euro funzioni molto bene soprattutto per lei. Se l'euro non fosse mai esistito il Marco sarebbe probabilmente la moneta più forte del mondo e le ricche industrie tedesche avrebbero delle esportazioni inibite da un costo troppo elevato dei loro prodotti.

Con un'uscita delle Germania dall'euro si potrebbe finalmente svalutare la moneta dando maggiore forza alle esportazioni dei prodotti europei nel resto del mondo (il dollaro e lo yen sono svalutati continuamente per poter garantire le esportazioni di USA e Giappone).

Purtroppo la Germania è perfettamente cosciente di tutto ciò e non si sognerebbe mai di uscire dall'euro. In questo momento sta paralizzando un intero continente e grazie a questo sta continuando a crescere come nessun altra nazione sviluppata al mondo.


----------



## Solo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Risponderò ad eventuali domande nel fine settimana. Al momento sono occupato con l'università.

Nel frattempo consiglio "Il tramonto dell'euro" di Alberto Bagnai, uno dei pochissimi che in Italia parla di tutto questo. E' un libro divulgativo, e se uno ci sbatte un minimo la testa può comunque arrivare ad unire tutti i puntini. Tratta tutta la "storia", dallo SME, all'euro, i minijob tedeschi, il dumping salariale, le riforme strutturali e tutto il resto.


----------



## Solo (13 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'euro è un'arma a doppio taglio e l'idea di uscirne non dovrebbe essere presa con la leggerezza di cui spesso se ne parla...
> 
> Partirei dai contro:
> - Se l'Italia uscisse vi sarebbe un'importante svalutazione della moneta con un conseguente crollo dei valori dei capitali che comporterebbe un'immediata fuga di capitali dal bel paese;
> ...



Comunque vorrei segnalare un magheggio del grande economista Saccomanni

Nota di aggiornamento del DEF





Il Gran Ministro decide che invece di affidarsi ai tassi impliciti del mercato per i nostri titoli, come si fa in genere, è meglio inventarsi valori, immaginando una scenario con spread in calo. Così si può conteggiare una minor spesa per interessi e si evitano tagli di spesa/aumenti di tasse.


----------



## O Animal (13 Ottobre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> [...]



Commento le tue correzioni in rosso 
[...]
Partirei dai contro:
- Se l'Italia uscisse vi sarebbe un'importante svalutazione della moneta con un conseguente crollo dei valori dei capitali che comporterebbe un'immediata fuga di capitali dal bel paese;
*La fuga di capitali c'è già stata. Solo che in condizioni normali avrebbe portato ad un deprezzamento del cambio (quello che è successo recentemente agli emergenti), mentre noi abbiamo perso capitali e siamo ancora legati ad un cambio forte.
*Tanti capitali sono usciti ma non hai idea di quanti ne rimangano ancora nel paese; per farti un’idea di quello che potrebbe succedere devi pensare alla situazione attuale di Argentina e Venezuela o quando all’inizio della crisi greca venivano esportati persino i risparmi dei pensionati e dei piccoli risparmiatori che provavano a chiudere tutte le loro posizioni bancarie. 
In Italia fino ad oggi i soldi che sono spariti sono per lo più quelli degli imprenditori che hanno trasferito le attività all’estero e dei fondi esteri che hanno liquidato le posizioni in Italia. Per il resto buona parte dei soldi rimangono ancora qui; con un ritorno alla lira ci sarebbe uno svuotamento dei conti correnti e un crollo ulteriore del mercato immobiliare (ricordiamoci che non c’è mai fine al peggio), perché nessuno accetterebbe di vedere i propri patrimoni dimezzati dall’oggi al domani.

- Il rapporto debito pubblico/pil finirebbe sulle stelle visto che i possessori dei titoli di stato non accetterebbero una conversione con una moneta che vale di meno, perciò il tesoro dovrebbe continuare a pagare i debiti in euro contro un pil in una moneta che varrebbe molto meno;
*Ma non direi proprio. L'Italia non riuscirebbe MAI a ripagare il debito in euro. Verrebbe convertito in lire, altrimenti i creditori non vedrebbero nulla. 
*Il fatto che l’Italia non sarebbe in grado di ripagare i titoli di stato in Euro non è una scusa sufficiente per far accettare ai nostri creditori una svalutazione del loro credito del 30/40%. Piuttosto ci farebbero fare la fine dell’Argentina degli anni ’90, facendoci privatizzare banche e servizi e mandandoci ancor più in rovina.

- Aumento del costo delle importazioni, siamo grandi importatori di materie prime (per lo più gas e petrolio) perciò una moneta più debole aumenterebbe le spese allo stato e quindi ai cittadini;
*Corretto, tuttavia ricordiamoci che le materie prime sono una frazione del costo finale del prodotto. Nessuno mangia grano, mangiamo pasta. Non mettiamo crude oil nel serbatoio ecc. ecc.
*Il crude oil non lo metti nel serbatoio ma se raddoppia il costo stai tranquillo che per fare il pieno alla macchina dovrai spendere un bel po’ in più. Gli energetici incidono molto sui costi di produzione, soprattutto nei settori dell’industria metallurgica. Le materie prime sono fondamentali per tutta l’industria meccanica. Di fatto dovremmo tornare ad un era preindustriale. 

- La svalutazione della moneta comporterebbe un'impennata dell'inflazione con un conseguente aumento dei costi di tutti i prodotti ed un probabile aumento dei tassi di interesse che inibirebbero ancor di più le possibilità di finanziamento delle imprese e dei privati.
*"La svalutazione della moneta comporterebbe un'impennata dell'inflazione" impennata non mi pare un termine adeguato. Andrebbe probabilmente intorno al 7%. Un valore gestibile.
*Gestibile? Le famiglie medie italiane fanno fatica ad arrivare a metà mese, se aumentassi il costo di ogni bene di un ulteriore 7/10% al 10° giorno del mese sarebbero già a mangiare pane e fave.

I pro:
[…]
- la possibilità di decidere il nostro destino senza i paletti dell'Europa, i governi potrebbero dare maggiori incentivi alla crescita riducendo le tasse e dando maggiori fondi alle aziende.
*Questo faccio fatica a considerarlo un "pro", più che altro perché siamo governati da gentaglia, e non vedo niente del genere come probabile.
*Corretto, l’avevo scritto anche io nella frase successiva.

Dal mio punta di vista i pro non sono abbastanza forti per vincere sui contro, anche perché _nessun governo è mai stato in grado di gestire in maniera lungimirante gli aspetti macroeconomici e di crescita del nostro paese_. 
[…]
In questo momento sta paralizzando un intero continente e grazie a questo sta continuando a crescere come nessun altra nazione sviluppata al mondo.
*Non sono molto d'accordo sull'ultima parte della frase. 
Come possiamo vedere, la crescita della Germania non è stata nulla di spettacolare. Questo perché la moderazione salariale e le politiche beggar-thy-neighbour tedesche hanno portato dei vantaggi tramite il commercio estero che non bastano a garantire una crescita spettacolare dati gli svantaggi che la minor domanda interna ed i minori investimenti comportano.
*Forse ho un po’ esagerato spettacolarizzando troppo la Germania ma se la confronti con le altre nazioni sviluppate del mondo (USA, Giappone, Canada, Francia, Inghilterra…) non credo che abbia performato molto peggio.

Basti vedere la differenza di Real GDP con il resto dell’Europa nel triennio 2009/2012:





E la differenza di crescita del PIL nel triennio 2010/2012 rispetto alle “nazioni sviluppate”, in cui invece le altre economie europee sono morte:

Crescita PIL 2010 2011 2012
Sud Corea 6% 4% 2%
Germania 4% 3% 1%
Canada 3%	3% 2%
USA 2% 2% 2%
Giappone 5% -1% 2%
Francia 2%	2% 0%
UK 2% 1% 0%
Italia 2% 0% -2%
Spagna 0% 0% -1%

*Comunque vorrei segnalare un magheggio del grande economista Saccomanni
Nota di aggiornamento del DEF
[...]
Il Gran Ministro decide che invece di affidarsi ai tassi impliciti del mercato per i nostri titoli, come si fa in genere, è meglio inventarsi valori, immaginando una scenario con spread in calo. Così si può conteggiare una minor spesa per interessi e si evitano tagli di spesa/aumenti di tasse.*
Come abbiamo detto entrambi siamo governati da gentaglia.


----------



## Solo (14 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Commento le tue correzioni in rosso
> [...]
> Partirei dai contro:
> - Se l'Italia uscisse vi sarebbe un'importante svalutazione della moneta con un conseguente crollo dei valori dei capitali che comporterebbe un'immediata fuga di capitali dal bel paese;
> ...


.


----------



## O Animal (14 Ottobre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> .



Controlli o non controlli ogni persona con 2 soldi porterebbe fuori anche le mutande a costo di farsi fucilare in frontiera come tutti gli argentini e i venezuelani del caso.

Certamente c'è la lex monetae, ma se l'Italia decidesse di svalutare i debiti (impossibile dato che il FMI ci controllerebbe ad ogni respiro) chi mai ci presterebbe ancora 2 lire? E se ce le prestasse a che tasso lo farebbe?

Sei sicuro che la benzina aumenterebbe solo del 9%, cosa vieterebbe al nostro stato criminale di aumentare ulteriormente le accise magari proprio per ripagare i debiti di cui sopra? 
Il problema maggiore lo vedo comunque per le industrie citate in cui le materie prime incidono moltissimo. Già oggi lavorano con marginalità esigue pur di competere con il resto del mondo (soprattutto con Cina ed India), se aumentassero ulteriormente i costi di produzione torneremmo veramente all'era preindustriale. Purtroppo in questa situazione ci siamo già per quanto riguarda alluminio e carbone, basti guardare ai principali poli industriali italiani ormai abbandonati a causa dell'eccessivo costo dell'energia e dei lavoratori in Italia (cuneo fiscale).

Lo scaglionamento nel tempo lo vedi come una cosa tanto lunga? Secondo me in 6 mesi massimo 1 anno saremmo già con inflazione al 10%. Per non parlare degli effetti sugli interessi, oggi nessuno riesce ad indebitarsi allo 0,5% della BCE, chi mai sarà in grado di farlo al 10%?

Secondo me i numeri della Germania rispetto al resto d'Europa sono straordinari, sono mediamente il doppio di quelli francesi e di quelli inglesi, e quasi il triplo degli italiani e spagnoli.
Un aumento dei salari avrebbe comportato un aumento dei costi di produzione e quindi anche un aumento del costo dei prodotti finiti. Questo avrebbe immediatamente eroso il vantaggio dei maggiori salari e tolto la competitività nell'export.


----------



## runner (14 Ottobre 2013)

paradossale comunque farsi tante domande per "uscire dall' euro" quando invece ci siamo entrati è bastato dire che saremmo diventati uno staterello.....


----------



## Solo (15 Ottobre 2013)

Leggerò e risponderò ancora una volta nel fine settimana.

Per il momento mi limito a segnalare la gran vittoria del Front National a Brignoles, che al secondo turno ha battuto il candidato dell'UMP appoggiato anche dai socialisti, e che al momento viene dato come primo partito (!!!) per le europee.

Grazie euro, grazie unione europea, grazie piddini d'europa.

P.S.: Se interviene Poste in Alitalia saltano su tutti (giustamente), ma le *****te del governo francese con PSA (che è un morto che cammina) che brucia miliardi non le evidenzia nessuno.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Ottobre 2013)

Un dato interessante.

Nel decennio 2000-2010 la spesa pubblica regionale ha sforato i 200 miliardi.
La crescita è stata di 89 miliardi (senza considerare, in nessun caso, l'inflazione).

Un successone di indebitamento Keynesiano, insomma.


----------

